# decadimento fisico



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

@Carola , prima che Pazzesco ci meni
continuiamo qui a parlare del nostro decadimento fisico   
poi @perplesso quando avrà voglia sposterà anche qualche risposta


----------



## Lara3 (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @Carola , prima che Pazzesco ci meni
> continuiamo qui a parlare del nostro decadimento fisico
> poi @perplesso quando avrà voglia sposterà anche qualche risposta


Quale decadimento?
Semmai problemi di pubertà.
O forse volevi dire decadenza ?


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quale decadimento?
> Semmai problemi di pubertà.
> O forse volevi dire decadenza ?


qui parliamo proprio di crollo fisico totale dai 30 ai 40 ai 50 anni 
per le donne però, perchè pare che gli uomini invecchiando migliorino pure


----------



## Lara3 (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> qui parliamo proprio di crollo fisico totale dai 30 ai 40 ai 50 anni
> per le donne però, perchè pare che gli uomini invecchiando migliorino pure


Ah ok. Io solo problemi di pubertà, qualche brufolo ecc.
Il resto non so cosa sia 
Uomini da far perdere la testa che invecchiando sono come il vino… ci sono .
Basta trovarli.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @Carola , prima che Pazzesco ci meni
> continuiamo qui a parlare del nostro decadimento fisico
> poi @perplesso quando avrà voglia sposterà anche qualche risposta


potevi mettere un titolo in stile @perplesso


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ah ok. Io solo problemi di pubertà, qualche brufolo ecc.
> Il resto non so cosa sia
> Uomini da far perdere la testa che invecchiando sono come il vino… ci sono .
> Basta trovarli.


al momento non sono in cerca per fortuna 



Marjanna ha detto:


> potevi mettere un titolo in stile @perplesso


fammi un esempio e cambio


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ho visto Massimo Ranieri e devo dire che dimostra più dei 70 anni che ha.
Il decadimento fisico arriva improvviso.
Finora io me la sono abbastanza cavata, ma con i capelli grigi la mia età emerge sempre.
Sono andato a vedere un mio coetaneo cantante, sul palco sembrava mio figlio con i capelli biondi cotonati.


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ho visto Massimo Ranieri e devo dire che dimostra più dei 70 anni che ha.
> Il decadimento fisico arriva improvviso.
> Finora io me la sono abbastanza cavata, ma con i capelli grigi la mia età emerge sempre.
> Sono andato a vedere un mio coetaneo cantante, sul palco sembrava mio figlio con i capelli biondi cotonati.


i capelli grigi non sempre dipendono dall'età e non sempre invecchiano
poi esistono sempre le tinte


----------



## Marjanna (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> al momento non sono in cerca per fortuna
> 
> 
> fammi un esempio e cambio


ehhh non mi viene al momento, ma devi chiedere al supremo


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> i capelli grigi non sempre dipendono dall'età e non sempre invecchiano
> poi esistono sempre le tinte


Provato. No, non mi piacevo.


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ehhh non mi viene al momento, ma devi chiedere al supremo


e non mi caca di striscio


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Provato. No, non mi piacevo.


vai da un parrucchiere, fatti consigliare, a volte anche il taglio vuol dire parecchio


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> vai da un parrucchiere, fatti consigliare, a volte anche il taglio vuol dire parecchio


Già fatto.


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @Carola , prima che Pazzesco ci meni
> continuiamo qui a parlare del nostro decadimento fisico
> poi @perplesso quando avrà voglia sposterà anche qualche risposta


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Provato. No, non mi piacevo.


ma no L uomo grigio gusta
Io nn vedo ora venga un po' sale e pepe il mio


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io x malattia autoimmune non posso farlo  s eno lo farei
> Botox no !!
> Sono tutte uguali e pure brutte x me


io ho provato le creme e non mi danno fastidio, ho un po' timore perchè ho intolleranza a tanti cosmetici e non so come potrei reagire


----------



## Vera (4 Febbraio 2022)

Quale decadimento fisico? Io sto da dio.


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Quale decadimento fisico? Io sto da dio.


io invece sto una chiavica


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ma no L uomo grigio gusta
> Io nn vedo ora venga un po' sale e pepe il mio


Ma sì, lo so. Sono io che in questo momento non voglio proprio niente. Non ho proprio voglia di relazionarmi con donne.


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma sì, lo so. Sono io che in questo momento non voglio proprio niente. Non ho proprio voglia di relazionarmi con donne.


ma lo devi fare per piacere a te stesso eh, mica agli altri


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma lo devi fare per piacere a te stesso eh, mica agli altri


Per quello non ho problemi.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> i capelli grigi non sempre dipendono dall'età e non sempre invecchiano
> poi esistono sempre le tinte


Sugli uomini no ti prego


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sugli uomini no ti prego


fatte bene eh, mica quelle colate di nero che pare lucido da scarpe


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> fatte bene eh, mica quelle colate di nero che pare lucido da scarpe


No no zero
Uomo brizzolato o bianco


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Io cerco di fare di tutto per evitare il decadimento...
Ma...
Una buona parte deriva dalla genetica ..
In ambo le mie famiglie nessuno dimostra realmente l età che ha ..sempre tot x anni di meno...
Poi col capello corto...il viso idratato...una buona forma fisica (basta non respirare troppo e la pancetta non di vede...stare belli diritti)..me la cavo ancora...
Però faccio tanto sport...
Uso quintali di creme anche per il corpo....
Odio chi ha la pelle tipo grattugia...
Insomma mi impegno!
Devo dire però che in tutto questo non mi trucco ...quindi sono uguale sia alle 7 di mattina in camicia da notte che alle 23 col tacco 12 (che non porto ovviamente...)


----------



## Ulisse (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> poi esistono sempre le tinte


assolutamente no.
tutti quelli che ho visto li ho sempre trovati ridicoli.
Ed avendone visti parecchi, mi sento di escludere che sia solo questione di trovare un barbiere/parrucchiere bravo
Proprio non è cosa da uomini.
STOP

da 50enne, ho un 30% di capelli bianchi ma gia da molto tempo
Se resta  così la percentuale mi sta più che bene.
Non mi vedo assolutamente male 
Se aumentano, amen...ma la tintura no


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> assolutamente no.
> tutti quelli che ho visto li ho sempre trovati ridicoli.
> Ed avendone visti parecchi, mi sento di escludere che sia solo questione di trovare un barbiere/parrucchiere bravo
> Proprio non è cosa da uomini.
> ...


rispondevo a danny perchè sosteneva di vedersi invecchiato


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> rispondevo a danny perchè sosteneva di vedersi invecchiato


Si ma veramente l uomo tinto anche no...
Posso forse capire "abbellire" il grigio...quello ho visto farlo (su donne però)con risultati strepitosi...
Non si capiva assolutamente che non era ...nature!!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

Siete totalmente vittime di un super-io giudicante estetico.
Spendete le energie residue per apparire e non per essere.
Ripigliatevi finché siete in tempo, il tempo non lo ferma nessuno.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> , il tempo non lo ferma nessuno.


L alternativa... è morire giovani...ma anche no...


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma veramente l uomo tinto anche no...
> Posso forse capire "abbellire" il grigio...quello ho visto farlo (su donne però)con risultati strepitosi...
> Non si capiva assolutamente che non era ...nature!!


a quello mi riferisco, le colate di colore piatto non stanno bene a nessuno


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> L alternativa... è morire giovani...ma anche no...


Appunto. 
Ma qui ha aperto la discussione una che è ancora nei trenta.
Decadimento prima dei quarant’anni?


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Ma qui ha aperto la discussione una che è ancora nei trenta.
> Decadimento prima dei quarant’anni?


compio 40 anni tra poco in realtà 
cmq la discussione era iniziata nel post di Pazzesco, sul fatto che intorno ai 50 molti uomini "migliorino" mentre le donne si lasciano andare


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma sì, lo so. Sono io che in questo momento non voglio proprio niente. Non ho proprio voglia di relazionarmi con donne.


meno ma nnneicevi riferito al piacere ad altre ma a te stesso

io finisse con mio compagno non credonavrei voglia di nuovo di mettermi li e corteggia e fatti corteggiare e mi chiama e nn chiama
Ma x carità 



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io cerco di fare di tutto per evitare il decadimento...
> Ma...
> Una buona parte deriva dalla genetica ..
> In ambo le mie famiglie nessuno dimostra realmente l età che ha ..sempre tot x anni di meno...
> ...


anche io tanto sport ma devo dirti che ultimamente ho esagerato  con i pesi
Sono tonifica ma anche dolorante e che palle 

ps: sono seguita non improvviso più su YouTube

poi gioco tennis sciò ma li x divertimento



Nocciola ha detto:


> Sugli uomini no ti prego


 Si x carità


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete totalmente vittime di un super-io giudicante estetico.
> Spendete le energie residue per apparire e non per essere.
> Ripigliatevi finché siete in tempo, il tempo non lo ferma nessuno.


Apparire ed essere non sono molto distanti come si crede.
Il corpo è uno strumento, a 20, 30 e anche 80 anni.
Un po' come un'auto.
Tutte prima o poi vengono rottamate, ma ci sono auto tenute bene e altre no.
E non sono la stessa cosa.
Mi pare naturale che le persone cerchino di limitare l'invecchiamento, inevitabile in qualsiasi caso.
Perché sanno di perdere tanto insieme con gli anni.


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Apparire ed essere non sono molto distanti come si crede.
> Il corpo è uno strumento, a 20, 30 e anche 80 anni.
> Un po' come un'auto.
> Tutte prima o poi vengono rottamate, ma ci sono auto tenute bene e altre no.
> ...


A parte gli scherzi, mantenere un corpo sano e in salute è importante, io ho davanti l'esempio del mio babbo che ha parecchi problemi dovuti alla mancanza di cura del proprio corpo. non voglio arrivare alla sua età come lui


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> anche io tanto sport ma devo dirti che ultimamente ho esagerato  con i pesi
> Sono tonifica ma anche dolorante e che palle
> 
> ps: sono seguita non improvviso più su YouTube
> ...


Ecco i pesi non mi sono mai piaciuti...
Infatti il mio punto debole sono le braccia...non sono ben definite ..per quanto siano muscolose (io ho tantissima massa muscolare ..anche sulle gambe ..infatti mi piacerebbero più snelle...ma non ho possibilità...il muscolo c è...)

In compenso da un po' ho iniziato col salto della corda...sembra faccia miracoli...ma al momento non mi sembra ..faccio tremare solo tutta la casa


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ecco i pesi non mi sono mai piaciuti...
> Infatti il mio punto debole sono le braccia...non sono ben definite ..per quanto siano muscolose (io ho tantissima massa muscolare ..anche sulle gambe ..infatti mi piacerebbero più snelle...ma non ho possibilità...il muscolo c è...)
> 
> In compenso da un po' ho iniziato col salto della corda...sembra faccia miracoli...ma al momento non mi sembra ..faccio tremare solo tutta la casa


ecco io non posso saltare per via della schiena rotta... ma i pesi mi piacciono tanto... ora voglio comprare l'ellittica


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @Carola , prima che Pazzesco ci meni
> continuiamo qui a parlare del nostro decadimento fisico
> poi @perplesso quando avrà voglia sposterà anche qualche risposta


ma anche no  grazie.


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma anche no  grazie.


ma non hai voglia di fare un cazzo... poi dici che sono pigra io


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma non hai voglia di fare un cazzo... poi dici che sono pigra io


evitate di far degenerare le discussioni altrui e gli spinoff apriteli autonomamente.  non è difficile


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> evitate di far degenerare le discussioni altrui e gli spinoff apriteli autonomamente.  non è difficile


è quello che ho fatto


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2022)

bene, allora continuate tranquille, tanto se more uguale


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> bene, allora continuate tranquille, tanto se more uguale


dai sempre tanta soddisfazione tu    sennò mi dai le tue credenziali e ci penso io


----------



## Lara3 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> assolutamente no.
> tutti quelli che ho visto li ho sempre trovati ridicoli.
> Ed avendone visti parecchi, mi sento di escludere che sia solo questione di trovare un barbiere/parrucchiere bravo
> Proprio non è cosa da uomini.
> ...


Quoto. La cosa più disturbante è la perdita di capelli e la pancia.


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2022)

@omicron devo veramente risponderti?


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> @omicron devo veramente risponderti?


 meglio di no?


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Febbraio 2022)

La cura di se è indipendente dall'età.
Anche una di 25 anni sciatta mal curata non se la piglia nessuno.
Poi c'è la genetica, pelli particolarmente rugose ci si deve convivere.
Il botox no non mi piace, gonfia e non si ha più un aspetto naturale.
Importante l'abbigliamento, a 40 ci si deve mettere in testa di smetterla di vestirsi da adolescenti.
Valorizzare il quadro con una bella cornice


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> bene, allora continuate tranquille, tanto se more uguale


Del resto il vecchio saggio Giulio che disse: 
i miei amici che facevano sport sono morti da tempo….


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2022)

Vangelo


----------



## ologramma (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete totalmente vittime di un super-io giudicante estetico.
> Spendete le energie residue per apparire e non per essere.
> Ripigliatevi finché siete in tempo, il tempo non lo ferma nessuno.


Io vorrei apparire come dici ,ma da nonno del forum ,che tebo appari? Anche se la mia bella figura la faccio ancora ,pratico nuoto ,palestra quindi cerco di alleviare quei doloretti che arrivano ,mi avevano avvertito che la vecchiaia è brutta,solo per come sono non si vede .
Per l'ultima tua frase ,lo so che il tempo è inesorabile ma spero di proseguire bene e in salute ,vedessi che attrezzi miei coetanei come sono messi.
Per ora ho anche capelli castani con leggere sfumature bianche ,sono radi  tendenti al poco ma tanti sui fianchi ,il mio barbiere mi disse che stavo perdendo i capelli verso i 50 e di non chiedere di lasciarli crescere per fare il riporto ,gli risposi che non me ne poteva interessare di meno , tolti anche un po' di kiletti  che fa sempre bene.
Qualcuno può confermare qui


----------



## ologramma (4 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Io vorrei apparire come dici ,ma da nonno del forum ,che te vo appari? Anche se la mia bella figura la faccio ancora ,pratico nuoto ,palestra quindi cerco di alleviare quei doloretti che arrivano ,mi avevano avvertito che la vecchiaia è brutta,solo per come sono non si vede .
> Per l'ultima tua frase ,lo so che il tempo è inesorabile ma spero di proseguire bene e in salute ,vedessi che attrezzi miei coetanei come sono messi.
> Per ora ho anche capelli castani con leggere sfumature bianche ,sono radi  tendenti al poco ma tanti sui fianchi ,il mio barbiere mi disse che stavo perdendo i capelli verso i 50 e di non chiedere di lasciarli crescere per fare il riporto ,gli risposi che non me ne poteva interessare di meno , tolti anche un po' di kiletti  che fa sempre bene.
> Qualcuno può confermare qui


----------



## Ulisse (4 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Quale decadimento fisico? Io sto da dio.


la classica percezione distorta della realtà del post-post-menopausa


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> compio 40 anni tra poco in realtà
> cmq la discussione era iniziata nel post di Pazzesco, sul fatto che *intorno ai 50 molti uomini "migliorino" mentre le donne si lasciano andare*


CHI l’ha detto?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La cura di se è indipendente dall'età.
> *Anche una di 25 anni sciatta mal curata non se la piglia nessuno.*
> Poi c'è la genetica, pelli particolarmente rugose ci si deve convivere.
> Il botox no non mi piace, gonfia e non si ha più un aspetto naturale.
> ...


----------



## Ulisse (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> CHI l’ha detto?


non è importante chi
mi piace come concetto


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Io vorrei apparire come dici ,ma da nonno del forum ,che tebo appari? Anche se la mia bella figura la faccio ancora ,pratico nuoto ,palestra quindi cerco di alleviare quei doloretti che arrivano ,mi avevano avvertito che la vecchiaia è brutta,solo per come sono non si vede .
> Per l'ultima tua frase ,lo so che il tempo è inesorabile ma spero di proseguire bene e in salute ,vedessi che attrezzi miei coetanei come sono messi.
> Per ora ho anche capelli castani con leggere sfumature bianche ,sono radi  tendenti al poco ma tanti sui fianchi ,il mio barbiere mi disse che stavo perdendo i capelli verso i 50 e di non chiedere di lasciarli crescere per fare il riporto ,gli risposi che non me ne poteva interessare di meno , tolti anche un po' di kiletti  che fa sempre bene.
> Qualcuno può confermare qui


La salute, se c’è, è un dono della genetica e della fortuna.
Sentirsi in competizione è tristissimo.
Speriamo solo di arrivare tardi al traguardo.


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La cura di se è indipendente dall'età.
> Anche una di 25 anni sciatta mal curata non se la piglia nessuno.
> Poi c'è la genetica, pelli particolarmente rugose ci si deve convivere.
> Il botox no non mi piace, gonfia e non si ha più un aspetto naturale.
> ...


Vero, anni fa parlavo con una alla quale davo tranquillamente più di 40 anni, capelli grigi anche un po’ sporchi (), rugherete, abbigliamento dimesso… aveva 24 anni 


Brunetta ha detto:


> CHI l’ha detto?


Era scritto nel post di Pazzesco ora mi sfugge chi avesse lanciato il sasso


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non è importante chi
> mi piace come concetto


Ti piace pensare di essere più gradevole ora che da giovane?
Ovvio. 
Pensalo.


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> meglio di no?


eh sì


----------



## ologramma (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La salute, se c’è, è un dono della genetica e della fortuna.
> Sentirsi in competizione è tristissimo.
> Speriamo solo di arrivare tardi al traguardo.


per la prima frase , è una questione di c.......
per la seconda , non sono in competizione ma solo vedo come non siamo tutti eguali.
terzo me lo auguro  come se lo augurano tutti


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh sì


Non mi fai mai divertire


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2022)

qui si deve lavorare


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> qui si deve lavorare


Io vado a fare ginnastica
Visto che ne stiamo parlando 
Giù di squat!!!!


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2022)

che poi alla fine sto decadimento fisico per cosa?


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> che poi alla fine sto decadimento fisico per cosa?


Qualcuno ce l’ha anche cognitivo


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2022)

quello è un altro discorso.   ma il rincoglionimento pare sia un virus che non lascia scampo


----------



## Vera (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> la classica percezione distorta della realtà del post-post-menopausa


Tzè


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> la classica percezione distorta della realtà del post-post-menopausa


Padre perdonalo......


----------



## Ulisse (4 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Tzè


vai piano ....


----------



## Vera (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> vai piano ....


Anche andando piano non mi raggiungeresti


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello è un altro discorso.   ma il rincoglionimento pare sia un virus che non lascia scampo


Oddio… mica sempre


----------



## Ulisse (4 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Anche andando piano non mi raggiungeresti


ma io confido nella concessione di un piccolo vantaggio...


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Lo sapevo e ti stavo aspettando


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete totalmente vittime di un super-io giudicante estetico.
> Spendete le energie residue per apparire e non per essere.
> Ripigliatevi finché siete in tempo, il tempo non lo ferma nessuno.


ma veramente io non ci trovo niente di male nel volersi curare ed essere esteticamente gradevole
Oltretutto lo sport e uno strumento prevbwire venire un sacco di acciacchi e sono energie ben spese ne ho sempre fatto tanto e sempre ne farò a me piace proprio

da li ad essere vittime c ene passa brunetta come seipesante in certi Tuoi giudizi
L aspetto trasandato di certe  persone io non lo concepisco  davvero
A volte si è vittime  anche di una voluta trascuratezza come se essere trasandate fosse sinonimo di profondità d animo o ricchezza intellettuale  

ma dai suvvia !! Si può essere eun po tutto poi se a te nn interessa e pace ma da lì a essere giudicante 

ho uan collega che sembra maga magu e giù a sparlare di colleghe un po' rifatte
Ora sono due estremi opposti ma è ridicola lei quanto loro eh


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ecco i pesi non mi sono mai piaciuti...
> Infatti il mio punto debole sono le braccia...non sono ben definite ..per quanto siano muscolose (io ho tantissima massa muscolare ..anche sulle gambe ..infatti mi piacerebbero più snelle...ma non ho possibilità...il muscolo c è...)
> 
> In compenso da un po' ho iniziato col salto della corda...sembra faccia miracoli...ma al momento non mi sembra ..faccio tremare solo tutta la casa


 Pesi a me servono x irrobustire muscoli e contenere  due ernie 

credevo fosse na cacata invece fa


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> la classica percezione distorta della realtà del post-post-menopausa


Elamadonna!!! Post post, 2 volte


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ma veramente io non ci trovo niente di male nel volersi curare ed essere esteticamente gradevole
> Oltretutto lo sport e uno strumento per ore venire un sacco di acciacchi
> 
> da li ad essere vittime c ene passa brunetta come seipesante in certi Tuoi giudizi
> ...


Luoghi comuni a go-go.
Riconosciamo l’essere vittime del *nostro* giudizio. 
Osservavo ultimamente donne “in età“ in tv, non soubrette o aspiranti tali, per intenderci non parlo di Simona Ventura o di Ornella Muti che deve avere sofferto molto per interventi plastici, che comunque non possono cancellare tutte le ingiurie del tempo, ma parlavo di donne con competenze specifiche che vengono cercate per queste. 
E poi osservavo uomini “in età”. Gli uomini sono rilassati esprimono le loro competenze incuranti di borse sotto gli occhi e doppio mento.
Le donne si guardano sul monitor e cercano l’angolazione migliore e atteggiano le mani con finta noncuranza per coprire il doppio mento. 
Ovviamente ognuna di noi (mica mi tiro fuori! Solo ci penso su) è ben consapevole che a cinquant’anni non può pensare di piacere a un ventenne o a un trentenne, come può piacere una ventenne o una trentenne. Del resto non credo proprio che la maggioranza delle cinquantenni sia interessata a una relazione con un ventenne o un trentenne. Quindi è perfettamente consapevole che un uomo pari età non è ugualmente interessato a una relazione con una ragazza, se non a livello sessuale. O comunque non le interessa un uomo che la valutasse sul piano fisico che la mettesse a confronto con una ragazza di venti o trent’anni di meno.
Quindi perché c’è questa ricerca di un aspetto fuori dal tempo. Ricerca che non può che causare frustrazione perché non si potrà mai essere all’altezza della nostra versione di noi ventenne o trentenne. Infatti io credo che si ricerchi la versione di noi che più ci piaceva. Però se abbiamo figli, ma soprattutto figlie, vediamo la nostra versione giovane, esiste già e invecchierà anche lei.
Quando dico queste cose mi si oppone la salute o la sciatteria (definizione che fa pensare a casalinghe in vestaglietta e ciabatte che non esistono più da quarant'anni) ma curare la salute è un’altra cosa e lavarsi e vestirsi in modo decente è altra cosa dal “mettersi da gara”. Anche i calciatori riconoscono che a una certa età non ce la fanno più. Sono contenti? No. Piangono e vanno in depressione. Non sentire il proprio corpo corrispondere alla immagine e alla memoria che ne abbiamo è doloroso. Tutti i cambiamenti sono dolorosi, ma il flusso della vita è cambiamento, nuotare controcorrente ci fa consumare energie.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Luoghi comuni a go-go.
> Riconosciamo l’essere vittime del *nostro* giudizio.
> Osservavo ultimamente donne “in età“ in tv, non soubrette o aspiranti tali, per intenderci non parlo di Simona Ventura o di Ornella Muti che deve avere sofferto molto per interventi plastici, che comunque non possono cancellare tutte le ingiurie del tempo, ma parlavo di donne con competenze specifiche che vengono cercate per queste.
> E poi osservavo uomini “in età”. Gli uomini sono rilassati esprimono le loro competenze incuranti di borse sotto gli occhi e doppio mento.
> ...


Non so perché ti sorprendi.
A me piace cantare e cerco di mantenere allenate le corde vocali.
Ci sono tanti modi per farlo.
Anche loro come tutta la muscolatura invecchiano: GIANNI MORANDI con un'ottima tecnica vocale è riuscito a mantenere a un buon livello la sua voce, altri molto più giovani l'hanno distrutta usandola male.
Dipende che cosa hai ottenuto e cosa vuoi col corpo.
Per una donna il corpo può essere uno strumento di esercizio dell'attrazione sessuale.
Qualsiasi donna l'ha compreso a 12/13 anni, al limite a 15, ha visto lo sguardo dei maschi su di lei e ha compreso come questo poteva essere utile a lei nella vita. Dal niente a tutto.
E da quel momento ci ha fatto l'abitudine o ha misurato la tua vita.
Se hai cantato fino ai 50, non ti rassegni a non farlo più dopo. Cerchi in tutti i modi di mantenere quella che è una parte fondamentale della tua vita.
Se non lo è, puoi anche diventare afono che non ti cambia nulla. Ma se lo è, che ci metti al suo posto?
La raccolta di francobolli?
E' un po' come avere la patente e guidare l'auto tutta la vita, poi arrivato agli 80 te la tolgono.
E come ti senti, a quel punto? Ovvio che fai di tutto per mantenerti in forma per continuare a guidare.
Rassegnarsi non è facile, ma soprattutto a volte dannoso e inutile. Si va avanti, a cercare di mantenere ciò che si ha finché si può.
L'importante è avere chiaro che cosa si vuole mantenere e nel frattempo prepararsi l'alternativa.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non so perché *ti sorprendi*.
> A me piace cantare e cerco di mantenere allenate le corde vocali.
> Ci sono tanti modi per farlo.
> Anche loro come tutta la muscolatura invecchiano: GIANNI MORANDI con un'ottima tecnica vocale è riuscito a mantenere a un buon livello la sua voce, altri molto più giovani l'hanno distrutta usandola male.
> ...


Non mi sorprende per niente. Mi sembra invece che troppe persone siano sorprese
Io penso che Gianni Morandi reagisca e agisca per se stesso, come tutti i “vecchi” della musica come possono è come hanno potuto, fino ad accettare che il tempo è passato anche per loro.
Fa tanto bene ai suoi coetanei o forse del male a chi non ha il suo patrimonio genetico ed è prostrato da acciacchi o malattie.
Il punto che cercavo di esprimere che troppo spesso nella vita siamo esausti perché ci opponiamo al suo scorrere.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sorprende per niente. Mi sembra invece che troppe persone siano sorprese
> Io penso che Gianni Morandi reagisca e agisca per se stesso, come tutti i “vecchi” della musica come possono è come hanno potuto, fino ad accettare che il tempo è passato anche per loro.
> Fa tanto bene ai suoi coetanei o forse del male a chi non ha il suo patrimonio genetico ed è prostrato da acciacchi o malattie.
> Il punto che cercavo di esprimere che troppo spesso nella vita siamo esausti perché ci opponiamo al suo scorrere.


Ma Morandi ha lo stesso spirito di quando era giovane.
Ama quello che fa e continua a farlo bene.
Oltre alla fortuna di un buon DNA, è questo che lo sorregge sempre e lo fa essere ancora competitivo sulla scena musicale.
Ama cantare, ama la musica. E si vede.
Ed è questo sempre che ti porta a invecchiare più serenamente.
Avere qualcosa che si ama e che ti fa andare avanti senza guardare il calendario.


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Luoghi comuni a go-go.
> Riconosciamo l’essere vittime del *nostro* giudizio.
> Osservavo ultimamente donne “in età“ in tv, non soubrette o aspiranti tali, per intenderci non parlo di Simona Ventura o di Ornella Muti che deve avere sofferto molto per interventi plastici, che comunque non possono cancellare tutte le ingiurie del tempo, ma parlavo di donne con competenze specifiche che vengono cercate per queste.
> E poi osservavo uomini “in età”. Gli uomini sono rilassati esprimono le loro competenze incuranti di borse sotto gli occhi e doppio mento.
> ...


Oh Madonna che pippone

e tutto più semplice mi paice  avere un aspetto gradevole x me stessa in primis e amen tutta sta trafila di menate scusami
Mia nonna era bellissima curata con i suoi segni del tempo
senza nessuna nuotata controcorrente  ne depressione

ho capito cosa vuoi dire ma nn credo sia così x tutte non a livelli patologici che dici
Poi putroppo ci hanno  educate a essere giudicate x la bellezza sta li L errore !!

e ancora così fatevi un giro sui social delle ragazzine fanno paura !!

peggio che mai le vecchie che scimmiottano con la bocca a Cuore eppure non si vendono forse non so A me fanno tenerezza la di nuovo dico cavoli loro
Oggi mio zio commercialista non ha assunto una perche e in età da figli

io sono diventata matta ma come ??

vedete quanti luoghi comuni sulle donne !
Eppure vista da lui imprenditore e na rottura 

siamo lontani da qualsiasi forma di libertà ancora noi donne x quello forse schiave di altro aspetto fisico compreso

comunque discorso complicato

mi faccio i cazzi miei


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sorprende per niente. Mi sembra invece che troppe persone siano sorprese
> Io penso che Gianni Morandi reagisca e agisca per se stesso, come tutti i “vecchi” della musica come possono è come hanno potuto, fino ad accettare che il tempo è passato anche per loro.
> Fa tanto bene ai suoi coetanei o forse del male a chi non ha il suo patrimonio genetico ed è prostrato da acciacchi o malattie.
> Il punto che cercavo di esprimere che troppo spesso nella vita siamo esausti perché ci opponiamo al suo scorrere.


Ma io sono esausta per ben altro al max non certo x la lotta contro il tempo ma dai 

Che male c'è a coprirsi i capelli bianchi s e nn ti piaci cosi
Io ho un paio d i amiche comoletamente bianche io non mi vedrei mai e anche loro non le vedo ma se si piacciono così buona la scekta 
Lo sport poi e assodato che faccia bene mica devi fare triatlon 

Poi chi si stravolge la faccia con il bisturi e n altra  cosa  ma anche lì sono felici così ?
Cazzi loro


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma io sono esausta per ben altro al max non certo x la lotta contro il tempo ma dai
> 
> Che male c'è a coprirsi i capelli bianchi s e nn ti piaci cosi
> Io ho un paio d i amiche comoletamente bianche io non mi vedrei mai e anche loro non le vedo ma se si piacciono così buona la scekta
> ...


Ognuno deve trovare la sua via verso la serenità o lo star bene.
E lo dico non amando affatto gli interventi estetici.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma io sono esausta per ben altro al max non certo x la lotta contro il tempo ma dai
> 
> Che male c'è a coprirsi i capelli bianchi s e nn ti piaci cosi
> Io ho un paio d i amiche comoletamente bianche io non mi vedrei mai e anche loro non le vedo ma se si piacciono così buona la scekta
> ...


E comunque con la storia delle tinte e della cura, noto che molto spesso le donne mantengono più degli uomini nel tempo le caratteristiche di quando erano giovani. Mi è capitato di recente di rivedere persone che non frequentavo da 20 anni... Beh, alcune donne erano pure migliorate, altre erano rimaste molto attraenti.
In ogni caso sembravano più giovani, ovvero  più uguali a quando le avevo conosciute,  dei maschi.


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ognuno deve trovare la sua via verso la serenità o lo star bene.
> E lo dico non amando affatto gli interventi estetici.


si l penso uguale
E già talmente tutto complicato che se uno trova qualche modo x stare bene senza fare male ad altri ma va bene così


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2022)

cerco di invecchiare nel miglior modo possibile , mantenendomi in salute , curando l'aspetto (che per me è sicuramente importante)e facendo funzionare il cervello.
non pretendendo di essere come ero a venti o trentanni sono abbastanza soddisfatta. la differenza sostanziale è che prima ero meglio svestita , ora vestita.
credo che in questo si evidenzi "la decadenza" che rimane solo un passaggio naturale che si cerca di vivere con armonia.
Più che altro mi scoccia avere meno aspettativa di vita, questo sì


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Oh Madonna che pippone
> 
> e tutto più semplice mi paice  avere un aspetto gradevole x me stessa in primis e amen tutta sta trafila di menate scusami
> Mia nonna era bellissima curata con i suoi segni del tempo
> ...


Guarda che hai confermato quello che ho scritto io.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

Minerva ha detto:


> cerco di invecchiare nel miglior modo possibile , mantenendomi in salute , curando l'aspetto (che per me è sicuramente importante)e facendo funzionare il cervello.
> non pretendendo di essere come ero a venti o trentanni sono abbastanza soddisfatta. la differenza sostanziale è che prima ero meglio svestita , ora vestita.
> credo che in questo si evidenzi "la decadenza" che rimane solo un passaggio naturale che si cerca di vivere con armonia.
> Più che altro mi scoccia avere meno aspettativa di vita, questo sì


Bentornata!
Il mio era un discorso generale e ...personale.
Non indico la strada a nessun altro che a me, come dici tu.
Vedere Ornella Muti (aspetto invidiabile eh) mi ha fatto tristezza.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bentornata!
> Il mio era un discorso generale e ...personale.
> Non indico la strada a nessun altro che a me, come dici tu.
> Vedere Ornella Muti (aspetto invidiabile eh) mi ha fatto tristezza.


Di Ornella Muti, ben conservata sicuramente, mi ha messo tristezza l'essere assolutamente inadeguata al palcoscenico.
Della figlia, sua compagna nei selfie Instagram, l'essere la pallida immagine della mamma in una chiave esibizionista scema.
Ma il problema non è che si sia mantenuta giovanile, eh.
Direi che è l'ultimo dei problemi.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Di Ornella Muti, ben conservata sicuramente, mi ha messo tristezza l'essere assolutamente inadeguata al palcoscenico.
> Della figlia, sua compagna nei selfie Instagram, l'essere la pallida immagine della mamma in una chiave esibizionista scema.
> Ma il problema non è che si sia mantenuta giovanile, eh.
> Direi che è l'ultimo dei problemi.


Ma se fosse al naturale, sarebbe meno triste.
Mettersi in concorrenza con i/le figli/e è triste, patetico e dannoso.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se fosse al naturale, sarebbe meno triste.
> Mettersi in concorrenza con i/le figli/e è triste, patetico e dannoso.


Non credo. Pensa ad altre invecchiate male, come la Antonelli.
Sarebbe molto più disagiata e non avrebbe nemmeno partecipato a Sanremo.
Così, almeno, ha ancora qualche opportunità professionale.
E non è poco, per un'attrice di scarso talento.
Non è la Magnani...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo. Pensa ad altre invecchiate male, come la Antonelli.
> Sarebbe molto più disagiata e non avrebbe nemmeno partecipato a Sanremo.
> Così, almeno, ha ancora qualche opportunità professionale.
> E non è poco, per un'attrice di scarso talento.
> Non è la Magnani...


Ma una di 65 anni non può comunque fare la parte da quarantenne. Al massimo le possono far fare la parte della arpia patetica plastificata. La Antonelli aveva avuto problemi di salute fisica e mentale. Non c’è bisogno di ammalarsi per accettare la propria età, ci sono milioni di donne che sono in splendida forma che non cercano di sembrare uguali alle figlie. Figlia che poi ha avuto da giovanissima e con paternità incerta e contestata, cosa che qualche conseguenza avrà avuto su Naike.


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo. Pensa ad altre invecchiate male, come la Antonelli.
> Sarebbe molto più disagiata e non avrebbe nemmeno partecipato a Sanremo.
> Così, almeno, ha ancora qualche opportunità professionale.
> E non è poco, per un'attrice di scarso talento.
> Non è la Magnani...


antinelli poverina e caduta in disgrazia forse dopo interventi sbagliati
Era bella e sarebbe invecchiata una bela signora 
Era davvero molto bella più lei che la muti x me


----------



## Ulisse (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Elamadonna!!! Post post, 2 volte


certo.
solo due volte perchè, da gentiluomo, si abbuonano sempre 5/6 anni alle donne.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> certo.
> solo due volte perchè, da gentiluomo, si abbuonano sempre 5/6 anni alle donne.


Doppio post siamo sui 65 anni però, mio bel tenebroso brizzolato.
Vedi come sono carina IO


----------



## Ulisse (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Doppio post siamo sui 65 anni però, mio bel tenebroso brizzolato.
> Vedi come sono carina IO


Azz ...65?
Allora riduco ad uno solo...

E comunque sei carina con me perché hai la coscienza sporca per avermi destabilizzato il batacchio.
Domani lo porto all'ennesima seduta dalla psicologo.
Il dottore gli dice" su, nn fare così, tirati su !!"
E lui" dottó, nn ci riesco, mi sento impedito, come se avessi una palla al piede...anzi due..."


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Luoghi comuni a go-go.
> Riconosciamo l’essere vittime del *nostro* giudizio.
> Osservavo ultimamente donne “in età“ in tv, non soubrette o aspiranti tali, per intenderci non parlo di Simona Ventura o di Ornella Muti che deve avere sofferto molto per interventi plastici, che comunque non possono cancellare tutte le ingiurie del tempo, ma parlavo di donne con competenze specifiche che vengono cercate per queste.
> E poi osservavo uomini “in età”. Gli uomini sono rilassati esprimono le loro competenze incuranti di borse sotto gli occhi e doppio mento.
> ...


Io non credo che qui dentro qualcuno si metta in gara come non è vero che gli uomini non sono vanitosi al pari delle donne
curarsi non significa non voler accettare il tempo che passa, volersi mantenere in forma non significa mettersi in gara con i figli o con chi è più giovane
Come ho scritto ho l’esempio del mio babbo che per vari motivi (e tanta colpa sua), si trova a combattere contro patologie anche gravi e siccome io gli somiglio parecchio, cerco di mantenermi in salute 
Più un po’ di vanità ci sta ma non va sempre vista come qualcosa di sbagliato, non si parla di eccessi come chirurgia plastica o botox 
Stai volutamente esagerando un 3d che voleva essere scherzoso


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non credo che qui dentro qualcuno si metta in gara come non è vero che gli uomini non sono vanitosi al pari delle donne
> curarsi non significa non voler accettare il tempo che passa, volersi mantenere in forma non significa mettersi in gara con i figli o con chi è più giovane
> Come ho scritto ho l’esempio del mio babbo che per vari motivi (e tanta colpa sua), si trova a combattere contro patologie anche gravi e siccome io gli somiglio parecchio, cerco di mantenermi in salute
> Più un po’ di vanità ci sta ma non va sempre vista come qualcosa di sbagliato, non si parla di eccessi come chirurgia plastica o botox
> Stai volutamente esagerando un 3d che voleva essere scherzoso


Mio padre e mancato giovane poi maagri no sarebbe cambiato nulla boh 

Comunque x ridere e sdrammatizzare sono su Rai uno che bono Jovanotti oltre i 50 io lo adoro !!!


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Mio padre e mancato giovane poi maagri no sarebbe cambiato nulla boh
> 
> Comunque x ridere e sdrammatizzare sono su Rai uno che bono Jovanotti oltre i 50 io lo adoro !!!


Mi dispiace, ovvio che poi se il mio destino fosse morire a 40 anni non potrei certo oppormi
Ma visto che non lo so, cerco di fare quello che posso per arrivare più in là possibile in salute
Jovanotti ha anche casa in toscana…


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non credo che qui dentro qualcuno si metta in gara come non è vero che gli uomini non sono vanitosi al pari delle donne
> curarsi non significa non voler accettare il tempo che passa, volersi mantenere in forma non significa mettersi in gara con i figli o con chi è più giovane
> Come ho scritto ho l’esempio del mio babbo che per vari motivi (e tanta colpa sua), si trova a combattere contro patologie anche gravi e siccome io gli somiglio parecchio, cerco di mantenermi in salute
> Più un po’ di vanità ci sta ma non va sempre vista come qualcosa di sbagliato, non si parla di eccessi come chirurgia plastica o botox
> Stai volutamente esagerando un 3d che voleva essere scherzoso


Ho tentato un discorso diverso.
Non è che debba essere condiviso.
Hai l’età di mia figlia e la prenderei per la prima volta a sberle se dicesse che deve combattere il decadimento fisico.


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho tentato un discorso diverso.
> Non è che debba essere condiviso.
> Hai l’età di mia figlia e la prenderei per la prima volta a sberle se dicesse che deve combattere il decadimento fisico.


Ogni tanto fatti anche una risata però, si sta scherzando, anche fino ad un certo punto, l’invecchiamento parte dopo i 30 anni, non voglio “combattere” le rughe o i capelli bianchi, ma voglio che il mio corpo cambi perché nulla cambi (cit), in modo da poter, semplicemente, essere me stessa, che è un lavoro impegnativo


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> pare che gli uomini invecchiando migliorino pure


Ma parla per te io ero un figo di Cristo. Mo sono un relitto.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Febbraio 2022)

C'è un mio caro amico che é invecchiato bene. Andrea Abodi, lo trovate su internette.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Febbraio 2022)

Giorni fa mi han mandato questa foto. Questo è il link dell'autore: https://travelguideandphotography.com/2018/04/23/the-death-of-a-king/ ma lo metto solo per fonte.
Io non credo l'avrei mai pubblicata una foto così. Da lontano a volte si scatta, perchè non si vede bene, certi dettagli non li cogli subito.
Non la trovo una foto bella, a livello naturalistico mi sembra testimoni solo fin dove può spingersi l'uomo. Non è che ci sia poi molto da dire. 
A guardarla però credo che qualche pensiero venga, che non è che si guarda qualcosa così distante.


----------



## Bender (5 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> View attachment 9928
> 
> Giorni fa mi han mandato questa foto. Questo è il link dell'autore: https://travelguideandphotography.com/2018/04/23/the-death-of-a-king/ ma lo metto solo per fonte.
> Io non credo l'avrei mai pubblicata una foto così. Da lontano a volte si scatta, perchè non si vede bene, certi dettagli non li cogli subito.
> ...


mi ha fatto venire in mente una vignetta di zero calcare , dove rappresentava il suo coraggio come quello di un leone vegano


----------



## Marjanna (5 Febbraio 2022)

Bender ha detto:


> mi ha fatto venire in mente una vignetta di zero calcare , dove rappresentava il suo coraggio come quello di un leone vegano


Non l'ho mica capita... non conosco zero calcare.
Questo non è vegano, è solo arrivato alla fine dei suoi giorni.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma non hai voglia di fare un cazzo... poi dici che sono pigra io


È  peggio di Etta


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> pare che gli uomini invecchiando migliorino pure


Presente.
A vent'anni ero proprio bruttino ma tutte ni dicevano che a 40 anni sarei stato bellissimo. 
La risposta era "ma io ne ho bisogno adesso ".
Le cose sono andate un pochino più velocemente,  a 35 ero un single ricercatissimo ed infatti mi sono sposato con una delle donne più ambite che avessi conosciuto. 
Adesso ho 50 anni, che dire, sono ancora più bello 
Quanto alle tinte: i miei capelli brizzolati quasi argentei, non si toccano. 
Sono brizzolato da prima dei 30: il mio parrucchiere già all'epoca mi ha proposto una tinta. L'ho fulminato con lo sguardo.


----------



## omicron (5 Febbraio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma parla per te io ero un figo di Cristo. Mo sono un relitto.


E non hai neanche 50 anni
Comunque sto una chiavica pure io 


Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> È  peggio di Etta


concordo 
Ora ci banna


Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Presente.
> A vent'anni ero proprio bruttino ma tutte ni dicevano che a 40 anni sarei stato bellissimo.
> La risposta era "ma io ne ho bisogno adesso ".
> Le cose sono andate un pochino più velocemente,  a 35 ero un single ricercatissimo ed infatti mi sono sposato con una delle donne più ambite che avessi conosciuto.
> ...


Ecco vedi? Però non vale per tutti eh, ho amici che erano brutti da giovani e ora lo sono anche di più


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E non hai neanche 50 anni
> Comunque sto una chiavica pure io
> 
> concordo
> ...


Non sottovalutate la bellezza dell’asino.
Guardate Brad Pitt o Julia Roberts o George Clooney da giovani e ora... migliorati? 
Godetevi gli anni che avete, senza pensare a quando ne avrete di più.


----------



## omicron (5 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sottovalutate la bellezza dell’asino.
> Guardate Brad Pitt o Julia Roberts o George Clooney da giovani e ora... migliorati?
> Godetevi gli anni che avete, senza pensare a quando ne avrete di più.


Brad pitt sta da dio per avere quasi 60 anni eh…


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Le cose sono andate un pochino più velocemente, a 35 ero un single ricercatissimo ed infatti mi sono sposato con una delle donne più ambite che avessi conosciuto.


Beh poi cmq non è stato tutto sto carnevale di Rio con la donna più ambita ...
Se sei qua....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh poi cmq non è stato tutto sto carnevale di Rio con la donna più ambita ...
> Se sei qua....


I primi anni si,  poi la nascita dei figli ci ha molto diviso.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2022)

Cena di classe delle superiori
Non c’è paragone su quanto siano migliorati gli uomini rispetto alle donne 
Poi qualche eccezione c’è sua da una parte che dall’altra


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> I primi anni si,  poi la nascita dei figli ci ha molto diviso.


Mi spiace...
I figli dovrebbero unire non dividere...
Però effettivamente anche io e mio marito i maggiori problemi li abbiamo avuti proprio lì...


----------



## omicron (5 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cena di classe delle superiori
> Non c’è paragone su quanto siano migliorati gli uomini rispetto alle donne
> Poi qualche eccezione c’è sua da una parte che dall’altra


Dei miei ex compagni di classe alcuni maschi hanno avuto veramente un crollo… altri sono rimasti uguali, le femmine invece sono più curate (anche perché negli anni 90 non esisteva niente di quello che c’è adesso), ma in media sono più sciupate


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mi spiace...
> I figli dovrebbero unire non dividere...
> Però effettivamente anche io e mio marito i maggiori problemi li abbiamo avuti proprio lì...


I figli dividono.
Il fatto che uniscano è retorica.


----------



## Foglia (5 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> I figli dividono.
> Il fatto che uniscano è retorica.


I figli per me semplicemente amplificano. Nel bene e nel male


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Brad pitt sta da dio per avere quasi 60 anni eh…


Ho fatto esempio però tre attori splendidi per la loro età, ma da giovani... bellezza dell’asino pure loro.


----------



## omicron (5 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto esempio però tre attori splendidi per la loro età, ma da giovani... bellezza dell’asino pure loro.View attachment 9929


E qui aveva “gia” 30 anni


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto esempio però tre attori splendidi per la loro età, ma da giovani... bellezza dell’asino pure loro.View attachment 9929


Che significa "bellezza dell'asino"?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> I figli per me semplicemente amplificano. Nel bene e nel male


Dividono... stop
Non mi contraddire


----------



## Foglia (5 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Dividono... stop
> Non mi contraddire


Naaaa. Decuplicano semplicemente quel che già c'è.  Fidati  , e anzi pensaci, e di' onesto se non ti ci ritrovi


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E qui aveva “gia” 30 anni






Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che significa "bellezza dell'asino"?


Che anche l’asino da cucciolo è bello come un puledro.
Da giovani tutti possediamo la grazia della giovinezza. Magari non abbiamo trovato il nostro stile e non sappiamo valorizzarci, ma entro i trent’anni siamo tutti splendidi, certamente meglio di dopo.
Poi il fascino è un’altra cosa e dipende dalla sicurezza di sé.
Ma non è vero che si migliora con l’età. Solo non possiamo fermare il tempo. E mi piacerebbe tanto.



Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Dividono... stop
> Non mi contraddire


Dividono per gli adulti che psicologicamente non sono tali e vorrebbero essere al centro dei pensieri come un bambino.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dividono per gli adulti che psicologicamente non sono tali e vorrebbero essere al centro dei pensieri come un bambino.


Non è vero, succede qualcosa che allontana, perché l'amore va verso i figli.


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto esempio però tre attori splendidi per la loro età, ma da giovani... bellezza dell’asino pure loro.View attachment 9929


per cortesia, togli la mia foto.
Sono già in imbarazzo con tutti gli mp che mi stanno mandando @Ginevra65 , @Vera, @Carola , @Nocciola, @omicron,.... 
Ma ricevere proposte anche da @Pincopallino è la classica goccia..vuole iniziare una lista anche di uomini perchè con quella delle donne ha finito le pagine.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non è vero, succede qualcosa che allontana, perché l'amore va verso i figli.


Hai confermato quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> per cortesia, togli la mia foto.
> Sono già in imbarazzo con tutti gli mp che mi stanno mandando @Ginevra65 , @Vera, @Carola , @Nocciola, @omicron,....
> Ma ricevere proposte anche da @Pincopallino è la classica goccia..vuole iniziare una lista anche di uomini perchè con quella delle donne ha finito le pagine.


----------



## Vera (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> per cortesia, togli la mia foto.
> Sono già in imbarazzo con tutti gli mp che mi stanno mandando @Ginevra65 , @Vera, @Carola , @Nocciola, @omicron,....
> Ma ricevere proposte anche da @Pincopallino è la classica goccia..vuole iniziare una lista anche di uomini perchè con quella delle donne ha finito le pagine.


Brad Pitt non è per niente il mio tipo. Ritiro l'mp


----------



## omicron (5 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non è vero, succede qualcosa che allontana, perché l'amore va verso i figli.


Mah…


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Brad Pitt non è per niente il mio tipo. Ritiro l'mp


Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa 
Mi spiace @Ulisse


----------



## Lostris (5 Febbraio 2022)

Vabbè cià, Brad me lo prendo io.


----------



## omicron (5 Febbraio 2022)

Io prendo lenny kravitz


----------



## Foglia (5 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Vabbè cià, Brad me lo prendo io.


Pare che però abbia problemi con la saponetta


----------



## omicron (5 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Pare che però abbia problemi con la saponetta


Gliela possiamo fare noi la doccia


----------



## Lostris (5 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Gliela possiamo fare noi la doccia


Ueh, noi un corno.
Tu occupati del tappetto.


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Brad Pitt non è per niente il mio tipo. Ritiro l'mp


ti riferisci a quello dove dicevi:   "non te ne pentirai...sarò la tua nuova Angelina...sto gia vedendo come adottare 3 gemelli "  ??
vergogna!



Nocciola ha detto:


> Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa
> Mi spiace @Ulisse


ma se mi hai mandato la foto (s)vestita da sacerdotessa greca scrivendo:
"prendimi come hai fatto con Briseide in Troy"



Lostris ha detto:


> Vabbè cià, Brad me lo prendo io.


buongustaia e sicura di te...tanto ho capito che le altre hanno rifiutato per ansia da prestazione...


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tu occupati del tappetto.


ti amo.
Sposami


----------



## omicron (5 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ueh, noi un corno.
> Tu occupati del tappetto.


E tanto son tappetta anche io… ma lenny ha altre “doti”


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Pare che però abbia problemi con la saponetta


ma che dici..
sono voci che mette in giro @Pincopallino 
cerca di farmi terra bruciata intorno per riempire la sua nuova lista...
mi vuole prendere per fame...


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E tanto son tappetta anche io… ma lenny ha altre “doti”


si,
paga il ridotto bambini a Gardaland


----------



## omicron (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> si,
> paga il ridotto bambini a Gardaland


Eh ma quanto sei geloso… è lostris che mi ha mandata via eh


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma se mi hai mandato la foto (s)vestita da sacerdotessa greca scrivendo:
> "prendimi come hai fatto con Briseide in Troy"


Un minimo di riservatezza no


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Eh ma quanto sei geloso… è lostris che mi ha mandata via eh


No .. è che secondo me dopo aver visto lenny...ha capito che non c è troppa per gatti
Lenny è veramente un gran figo..


----------



## omicron (5 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No .. è che secondo me dopo aver visto lenny...ha capito che non c è troppa per gatti
> Lenny è veramente un gran figo..


Lui veramente non invecchia mai


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un minimo di riservatezza no


perdonami, hai ragione
sono stato troppo avventato
ma stavo su di giri...in mattinata, dopo il caffè, sono uscito ed ho ucciso Ettore


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma una domanda???
Prendete abitualmente integratori alimentari???
Se si quali...
Io sto assumendo la vitamina c da 1000...
La vitamina c fa benissimo al sistema immunitario ma anche alla pelle!
Ovviamente non l assumo tutto l anno...ma a periodi...


----------



## omicron (5 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma una domanda???
> Prendete abitualmente integratori alimentari???
> Se si quali...
> Io sto assumendo la vitamina c da 1000...
> ...


Vitamina C, D, b12, glutatione, echinacea, per il sistema immunitario 
Arginina per i muscoli 
Poi per le mie sfighe aggiuntive carbone vegetale e fermenti lattici  
La mattina faccio colazione a pasticche


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Vitamina C, D, b12, glutatione, echinacea, per il sistema immunitario
> Arginina per i muscoli
> Poi per le mie sfighe aggiuntive carbone vegetale e fermenti lattici
> La mattina faccio colazione a pasticche


altro che Lenny Kravitz...
a te conviene metterti con un farmacista...


----------



## omicron (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> altro che Lenny Kravitz...
> a te conviene metterti con un farmacista...


Purtroppo gli unici due farmacisti della mia zona sono giovani e sposati


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Vitamina C, D, b12, glutatione, echinacea, per il sistema immunitario
> Arginina per i muscoli
> Poi per le mie sfighe aggiuntive carbone vegetale e fermenti lattici
> La mattina faccio colazione a pasticche


Oddio già ti amo...
Se ho dubbio su qualcosa ti chiedo!!!!
La vitamina b la dovrei prendere anche io essendo praticamente vegetariana...ma il problema è che ti fa venire una fame atavica...


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Purtroppo gli unici due farmacisti della mia zona sono giovani e sposati


basta farli iscrivere sul forum...e si risolve


----------



## Lostris (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sticazzi!! Giusto due o tre robine


----------



## omicron (5 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Oddio già ti amo...
> Se ho dubbio su qualcosa ti chiedo!!!!
> La vitamina b la dovrei prendere anche io essendo praticamente vegetariana...ma il problema è che ti fa venire una fame atavica...


ovviamente, prima che qualcuno chieda, non è che mi improvviso, chiedo consiglio a chi ha studiato 
quando ero incinta prendevo pure le proteine sotto stretto controllo (e insulti) del ginecologo 
Ma la fame 
Dici che sia colpa della b12?  
Grazie  ora so a chi dare la colpa


----------



## omicron (5 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sticazzi!! Giusto due o tre robine


 sai com’è 
Quando nasci fortunata…


----------



## Foglia (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma che dici..
> sono voci che mette in giro @Pincopallino
> cerca di farmi terra bruciata intorno per riempire la sua nuova lista...
> mi vuole prendere per fame...


Ah, ma Brad sei tu? 

Perché ce l'hai con quel povero sapone che non ha mai ucciso nessuno?


----------



## omicron (5 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah, ma Brad sei tu?
> 
> Perché ce l'hai con quel povero sapone che non ha mai ucciso nessuno?


L’omm ha da puzza’


----------



## Lostris (5 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah, ma Brad sei tu?
> 
> Perché ce l'hai con quel povero sapone che non ha mai ucciso nessuno?


Massì, non c’è problema.

Primo round sotto la doccia


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ovviamente, prima che qualcuno chieda, non è che mi improvviso, chiedo consiglio a chi ha studiato
> quando ero incinta prendevo pure le proteine sotto stretto controllo (e insulti) del ginecologo
> Ma la fame
> Dici che sia colpa della b12?
> Grazie  ora so a chi dare la colpa


Si è quella
Tipo il betotal si dà ai bambini tra l altro per fargli aumentare la appetito...
Io lo usavo per i miei figli ,(su indicazione della pediatra)...l ho provato io... oltretutto è buonissimo...altro che fame mi volevo bere tutto il flacone
Poi mi sarei mangiata la dispensa


----------



## omicron (5 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si è quella
> Tipo il betotal si dà ai bambini tra l altro per fargli aumentare la appetito...
> Io lo usavo per i miei figli ,(su indicazione della pediatra)...l ho provato io... oltretutto è buonissimo...altro che fame mi volevo bere tutto il flacone
> Poi mi sarei mangiata la dispensa


Io acquisto su Amazon  però magnavo pure prima di iniziare a prenderla


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah, ma Brad sei tu?
> 
> Perché ce l'hai con quel povero sapone che non ha mai ucciso nessuno?


no saponetta.
uso il sapone liquido ed ho il dispenser incollato al muro
ad altezza tale da non doverti piegare.


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Massì, non c’è problema.
> 
> Primo round sotto la doccia


sposami di nuovo
rinnoviamo la promessa come fanno certe coppie dopo 25 o 50 anni

poco importa se per noi sono passati 25 minuti.


----------



## Foglia (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> no saponetta.
> uso il sapone liquido ed ho il dispenser incollato al muro
> ad altezza tale da non doverti piegare.


Fifone che sei!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> perdonami, hai ragione
> sono stato troppo avventato
> ma stavo su di giri...in mattinata, dopo il caffè, sono uscito ed ho ucciso Ettore


Quello è Achille però


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quello è Achille però


ma io sono brad.....
e se mi girano, quasi quasi faccio pure Clooney in ER
qua stanno tutte a prendere medicine ed integratori... da medico si acchiappa di sicuro...


----------



## Vera (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ti riferisci a quello dove dicevi:   "non te ne pentirai...sarò la tua nuova Angelina...sto gia vedendo come adottare 3 gemelli "  ??
> vergogna!


Infatti sarò la tua Angelina. Quella che t'ha mollato


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Infatti sarò la tua Angelina. Quella che t'ha mollato


una storia d'amore breve...e nemmeno intensa.


----------



## Vera (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> una storia d'amore breve...e nemmeno intensa.


Tranquillo, tutto passa.


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Tranquillo, tutto passa.


ne riparliamo quando tornerai da me ammettendo l'errore.
Ma sarà troppo tardi.


----------



## ologramma (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ne riparliamo quando tornerai da me ammettendo l'errore.
> Ma sarà troppo tardi.


a Uli sognano Brad e il figo di turno ma non ti chiedi  che aspetto hanno  queste bimbe arrapate del forum?
Le prenderebbe in considerazione Brad una volta viste o rimangono sogni


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> per cortesia, togli la mia foto.
> Sono già in imbarazzo con tutti gli mp che mi stanno mandando @Ginevra65 , @Vera, @Carola , @Nocciola, @omicron,....
> Ma ricevere proposte anche da @Pincopallino è la classica goccia..vuole iniziare una lista anche di uomini perchè con quella delle donne ha finito le pagine.


Io sto aspettando ancora la foto del campanacci però!


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Azz ...65?
> Allora riduco ad uno solo...
> 
> E comunque sei carina con me perché hai la coscienza sporca per avermi destabilizzato il batacchio.
> ...


Com'è andata la seduta? 
Ha reagito agli inviti, secondo me dovresti provare con una dottoressa


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io sto aspettando ancora la foto del campanacci però!


eh già..per poi sfotterlo...
tipo dicendogli che può lavorare come batacchio ma per campanelli da bancone..quelli di 10 cm manico compreso.

tu ti arrenderai solo quando veramente mi vedrai sul lettino dello psicologo.


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Com'è andata la seduta?


è andata male...
lui ha capito seduta nel senso letterale del termine
noi invece speravamo in un'alzata.


----------



## Foglia (5 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> a Uli sognano Brad e il figo di turno ma non ti chiedi  che aspetto hanno  queste bimbe arrapate del forum?
> Le prenderebbe in considerazione Brad una volta viste o rimangono sogni


Ahaha 
Sono appena rientrata a casa, sudata, sporca e puzzona. Pronta per Brad Pitt, o per lo meno sulla sua lunghezza d'onda! Mi sa che però (a meno che scambi la zozzeria per empatia ) manco ripulita e truccata a dovere cambierei le mie sorti!


----------



## ologramma (5 Febbraio 2022)

ripeto non si conosce l'aspetto delle bimbe , scusa il nomignolo ma per me lo siete,  quindi che ne so se anche sudata ti apprezzerebbe ?
Ricorda che quando si fa l'amore o il sesso selvaggio si suda  ma non mi ricordo che qualcuno si è ritirato schifato del sudore  , quindi hai buone possibilità


----------



## Foglia (5 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ripeto non si conosce l'aspetto delle bimbe , scusa il nomignolo ma per me lo siete,  quindi che ne so se anche sudata ti apprezzerebbe ?
> Ricorda che quando si fa l'amore o il sesso selvaggio si suda  ma non mi ricordo che qualcuno si è ritirato schifato del sudore  , quindi hai buone possibilità


Sto conciata che sono una merda, giuro! 
Ora tisanina bollente, scendo giusto a buttare la spazzatura  (con l'odore della quale oramai mi mimetizzo benissimo), poi mi do' una ripulita e mi infilo direttamente il pigiama di flanella antistupro con le calze antiscivolo stile babbo Natale 

(Eh sì lo so, non ringraziatemi troppo se ora i vostri ormoni saranno alle stelle!  ).


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma una domanda???
> Prendete abitualmente integratori alimentari???
> Se si quali...
> Io sto assumendo la vitamina c da 1000...
> ...


vitamina c e d
Magnesio
Omega tre 
Curcuma


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh poi cmq non è stato tutto sto carnevale di Rio con la donna più ambita ...
> Se sei qua....


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cena di classe delle superiori
> Non c’è paragone su quanto siano migliorati gli uomini rispetto alle donne
> Poi qualche eccezione c’è sua da una parte che dall’altra


Se penso a quanto e‘ larga ora una che avevo tampinato all’inverosimile….


----------



## Lostris (5 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cena di classe delle superiori
> Non c’è paragone su quanto siano migliorati gli uomini rispetto alle donne


Ah ha.
Zoccola


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cena di classe delle superiori
> Non c’è paragone su quanto siano migliorati gli uomini rispetto alle donne
> Poi qualche eccezione c’è sua da una parte che dall’altra


Ma i diciottenni, salvo le eccezioni di Alain Delon e Brad Pitt, sono ancora acerbi. Non hanno finito di crescere a mancano di mandibola che dà aspetto maschile, alcuni non hanno neppure la barba.
Ragazzi e ragazzi hanno tempi diversi di raggiungimento dell’aspetto adulto giovanile. Asini di età diverse.


----------



## omicron (5 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se penso a quanto e‘ larga ora una che avevo tampinato all’inverosimile….


Ma che soddisfazione vedere quelle che se la tiravano con la fionda che ora sono inguardabili…


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> eh già..per poi sfotterlo...
> tipo dicendogli che può lavorare come batacchio ma per campanelli da bancone..quelli di 10 cm manico compreso.
> 
> tu ti arrenderai solo quando veramente mi vedrai sul lettino dello psicologo.


Non sia mai. 
Adoro Campanellino


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

[


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se penso a quanto e‘ larga ora una che avevo tampinato all’inverosimile….


uuuhhh
ho sempre evitato questi raduni.
per anni non ci caghiamo di striscio ...parentesi di una sera...si riprende a non cagarsi già il giorno dopo.

Qualche volta ho ceduto ed ho trovato molte situazioni ribaltate.
Il fighetto diventato un pelato panzone
La bella di allora inguardabile ora.
Il testa di cazzo che ha sfondato come imprenditore
il genio, il campione nello studio, che ha passato 20 anni saltellando fra varie università per fare il poi ragioniere a nero e frustrato.

a tavola poi era un terno al lotto.
Tanto potevi capitare vicino a quello che inziava a raccontare episodi vecchi di cui non ne avevo il benchè minimo ricordo...
quanto acchiappare quello che ha come missione il volerti aggiornare su quello che ha fatto nei 15 anni che non vi siete visti.

Se ti va bene nessuno parla di divorzi..di quanto è stata zoccola lei o quanto maiale è stato lui..persone ch eprobabilmente nemmeno hai mai conosciuto. Ma fra tanti, il represso che vuole sfogarsi, ci scappa sempre.

Anzi, viene apposta proprio perchè ha già tanto sfondato gli amici che nessuno lo vuole più sentire e quindi cerca territori vergini.
Tanto è determinato nel suo scopo, che potrebbe sedersi e parlare allo stesso modo anche alla tavolata vicno alla nostra dove perfetti sconosciuti festeggiano i 90 anni del nonno o la laurea del figlio.
Nel caso bisogna avere la scusa pronta, alzarsi e cambiare zona.

ricordo una per cui ci ho sbavato dietro peggio di un cesto di lumache raffredate.
Avrei dato un rene per un paio di ore con lei ...ma ho faticato a riconoscerla tanto era cambiata. In peggio.
Da provarci però solo perchè mi fece sbroccare all'epoca.

Un' altra, un cesso, che forse non mi sarei portata a letto nemmeno se fossimo stati gli unici sopravvissuti ad una guerra termo nucleare mondiale, era diventata una strafiga da paura.
Niente di femminile allora. Un tormento per i miei ormoni poi.
Il marito, per cui stravedeva, era un nostro amico tanto deriso allora per la scelta, tanto invidiato quella sera.
Ha fatto come chi ha investito in cripto valuta anni fa...ed ora si gode il guadagno.
Lo guardava così innammorata, che pur ottenendo il suo numero di cellulare, ho pensato bene di non provarci nemmeno.
confesso..un timido tentativo lo feci...era una mission impossible...


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non sia mai.
> Adoro Campanellino


grazie
anche oggi, si alza domani.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> uuuhhh
> ...


Timido tentativo......


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> grazie
> anche oggi, si alza domani.


E vabbè non posso più parlare. 
Mi chiedo, prima di insinuarti questo dubbio,(del battacchii) tu come lo vedevi. 
Dimmi caro


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E vabbè non posso più parlare.
> Mi chiedo, prima di insinuarti questo dubbio,(del battacchii) tu come lo vedevi.
> Dimmi caro


come qualsiasi 50enne in forma e (una volta) sicuro di se :


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> come qualsiasi 50enne in forma e (una volta) sicuro di se :
> View attachment 9932


E come lo chiamavi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> come qualsiasi 50enne in forma e (una volta) sicuro di se :
> View attachment 9932


Sto cercando di aiutarti credo


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E come lo chiamavi?


non mi serviva chiamarlo.
sta sempre con me


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non mi serviva chiamarlo.
> sta sempre con me


Insomma, quando lo tiri fuori per fare pipi, lo guardi e dici..... 
Guarda che cobra!!


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sto cercando di aiutarti credo


a me sembra di no

anzi, ti dirò
hai iniziato tempo fa quando mi è rimasto impresso un tuo post di amici che ti confessavano di avere problemi di erezione


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> a me sembra di no
> 
> anzi, ti dirò
> hai iniziato tempo fa quando mi è rimasto impresso un tuo post di amici che ti confessavano di avere problemi di erezione


In quel caso credo proprio che volessero essere aiutati praticamente a sollevare l'attrezzo


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> In quel caso credo proprio che volessero essere aiutati praticamente a sollevare l'attrezzo


quello era chiaro....
solo che associare problemi di erezione a persone di quella età mi ha fatto scoprire un me stranamente vulnerabile


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> quello era chiaro....
> solo che associare problemi di erezione a persone di quella età mi ha fatto scoprire un me stranamente vulnerabile


Ma se in pratica non hai problemi, perché pensarci?


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Timido tentativo......


in effetti....
diciamo che non ci fu nessun tentativo di stupro



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Insomma, quando lo tiri fuori per fare pipi, lo guardi e dici.....
> Guarda che cobra!!


no no...non dico niente
mi compiaccio in silenzio


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma se in pratica non hai problemi, perché pensarci?


perchè il miglior modo per pensare ad una cosa e cercare di non pensarci.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> perchè il miglior modo per pensare ad una cosa e cercare di non pensarci.


Vai in fissa. 
Mai fatto cilecca?


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> in effetti....
> diciamo che non ci fu nessun tentativo di stupro
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo così si fa, però ogni tanto lusingalo


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io invece sto una chiavica


Fai sport?  io circa cinque anni fa ero un catorcio.. mal di schiena, mal di testa…ora  mai stata cosi in forma. Ho iniziato a fare sport a livelli che non immaginavo sarei riuscita a raggiungere. Mi fa stare bene sia fisicamente che mentalmente.


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mai fatto cilecca?


un paio di volte mi è capitato ma molto tempo fa.
ma non cilecca del tipo tenere un calzino moscio fra le gambe.
Più che altro proprio non averne voglia


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Fai sport?  io circa cinque anni fa ero un catorcio.. mal di schiena, mal di testa…ora  mai stata cosi in forma. Ho iniziato a fare sport a livelli che non immaginavo sarei riuscita a raggiungere. Mi fa stare bene sia fisicamente che mentalmente.


concordo.
La prima parte della pandemia e relativo lockdown, mi aveva fatto interrompere per circa 8 mesi qualsiasi attività sportiva.
acciacchi e dolori mai avuti
Appena ripreso, pochi mesi e tutto è ritornato come prima.
Mi sento di nuovo molto bene e tonico


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> un paio di volte mi è capitato ma molto tempo fa.
> ma non cilecca del tipo tenere un calzino moscio fra le gambe.
> Più che altro proprio non averne voglia


un calzino , poi dice di me. 
Almeno il battacchio è duro. 
A me è capitato un lui, la prima volta che finalmente lo avremmo fatto, niente un calzino. 
Mi ha detto che mi aveva desiderato x così tanto tempo che è andato in ansia


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> compio 40 anni tra poco in realtà
> cmq la discussione era iniziata nel post di Pazzesco, sul fatto che intorno ai 50 molti uomini "migliorino" mentre le donne si lasciano andare


Ma no, invecchiano entrambi… solo che la donna viene “vista” per le sue doti di fertilita’ e seduzione perlopiu’.. e una volta andata oltre…perde un po’ d’attrattiva per chi era coinvolto da queste caratteristiche. . l’uomo attrar perlopiu’ per il potere. 
il collo “molle” lo hanno entrambi, ma nella donna ti fa piu’ senso mentre nell’uomo non lo noti ,  guardandolo lo vedi  come piu’ potente di quando aveva trent’anni e guidava la panda..non come unquasi nonno in ciabatta.


----------



## Ulisse (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un calzino , poi dice di me.
> Almeno il battacchio è duro.
> A me è capitato un lui, la prima volta che finalmente lo avremmo fatto, niente un calzino.
> Mi ha detto che mi aveva desiderato x così tanto tempo che è andato in ansia


la prima, se così attesa e desiderata, può fare di questi effetti.
Però, basta poco...il calmarsi...il parlare di altro senza dar peso alla cosa e quando meno te lo aspetti non rendi sprecati i soldi della camera


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> uuuhhh
> ...


Non viene mai il dubbio di ridimensionare i propri gusti e giudizi da diciottenne, invece di sorprendersi di come siano cambiate le cose?
Forse il cesso non era tale, il genio era solo un esecutore, la strafiga non era tale ecc


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma davvero avete parlato per pagine delle misure e delle erezioni?
È meglio Etta.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma una domanda???
> Prendete abitualmente integratori alimentari???
> Se si quali...
> Io sto assumendo la vitamina c da 1000...
> ...


Ialuronico  e  collagene . Ottimo per legamenti e tessuti se fai tanto sport.  ma fa bene anche alla pelle.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> la prima, se così attesa e desiderata, può fare di questi effetti.
> Però, basta poco...il calmarsi...il parlare di altro senza dar peso alla cosa e quando meno te lo aspetti non rendi sprecati i soldi della camera


Tenerone 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero avete parlato per pagine delle misure e delle erezioni?
> È meglio Etta.


Il problema delle erezioni fa parte del decadimento fisico, in termini di prestazioni. Si è anche parlato di sport per dare tonicità ai muscoli. 
Che poi si cada in battute, meno male! 
La vita e talmente breve che affossarsi prima non lo trovo sano. 
Comunque a frequentare cattive compagnie si va a finire male, rimani pure a disquisire con Etta anzi a ripeterle la stessa frase chissà mai... 
C'è ancora il suo 3d aperto puoi leggere sempre quello eeehhh!!



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non viene mai il dubbio di ridimensionare i propri gusti e giudizi da diciottenne, invece di sorprendersi di come siano cambiate le cose?
> Forse il cesso non era tale, il genio era solo un esecutore, la strafiga non era tale ecc


Certo li ridimensioni esattamente quando li rivedi, il ricordo rimane all'ultimo volta che li hai visti. 
Mica mi posso immaginare che una che aveva un fisico da urlo adesso pesa 100 kili. O che tizio è morto. 
Puoi immaginare un'evoluzione non una catastrofe


----------



## omicron (6 Febbraio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Fai sport?  io circa cinque anni fa ero un catorcio.. mal di schiena, mal di testa…ora  mai stata cosi in forma. Ho iniziato a fare sport a livelli che non immaginavo sarei riuscita a raggiungere. Mi fa stare bene sia fisicamente che mentalmente.


Mi alleno, dire che io faccia sport è un parolone
Anche perché tante attività mi sono precluse


----------



## Ulisse (6 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non viene mai il dubbio di ridimensionare i propri gusti e giudizi da diciottenne, invece di sorprendersi di come siano cambiate le cose?
> Forse il cesso non era tale, il genio era solo un esecutore, la strafiga non era tale ecc


ridimensionare cosa?
ovviamente concordo sul fatto che i gusti, come le persone, cambiano.
Ma che senso ha guardare con gli occhi di adesso le cose di allora?

Si può solo considerare/confrontare le sensazioni di adesso con quelle che si provavano tempo addietro che erano il frutto del calare gli allora gusti o schemi in quei momenti.

Poi ci sta che con il tempo i ricordi si smussano, sbiadiscono o accentuano particolari a discapito di altri...
probabilmente quella che ora ricordi come una bella donna nemmeno allora la consideravi così ad alto livello...
ma la mente, ora, questo ti propina 

Mettiamoci pure che vedendo i cambiamenti ..o meglio dire i decadimenti di decenni tutti di un fiato, questi sono percepiti ancora peggio.


----------



## Ulisse (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tenerone


macchè!
il tutto mi è stato riportato da un amico.
non mi riferivo a me, eh


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tenerone
> 
> 
> Il problema delle erezioni fa parte del decadimento fisico, in termini di prestazioni. Si è anche parlato di sport per dare tonicità ai muscoli.
> ...


Però io ho detto un’altra cosa.
Questa è risposta da Etta.
Che sia contagiosa?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ridimensionare cosa?
> ovviamente concordo sul fatto che i gusti, come le persone, cambiano.
> Ma che senso ha guardare con gli occhi di adesso le cose di allora?
> 
> ...


Non devi ridimensionare gli altri, ma i tuoi giudizi da diciottenne e contenere anche i tuoi attuali.


----------



## Lara3 (6 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Io vorrei apparire come dici ,ma da nonno del forum ,che tebo appari? Anche se la mia bella figura la faccio ancora ,pratico nuoto ,palestra quindi cerco di alleviare quei doloretti che arrivano ,mi avevano avvertito che la vecchiaia è brutta,solo per come sono non si vede .
> Per l'ultima tua frase ,lo so che il tempo è inesorabile ma spero di proseguire bene e in salute ,vedessi che attrezzi miei coetanei come sono messi.
> Per ora ho anche capelli castani con leggere sfumature bianche ,sono radi  tendenti al poco ma tanti sui fianchi ,il mio barbiere mi disse che stavo perdendo i capelli verso i 50 e di non chiedere di lasciarli crescere per fare il riporto ,gli risposi che non me ne poteva interessare di meno , tolti anche un po' di kiletti  che fa sempre bene.
> Qualcuno può confermare qui


Dimmi , quanti anni avevi quando è accaduto il tuo tradimento?


----------



## Lara3 (6 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma Morandi ha lo stesso spirito di quando era giovane.
> Ama quello che fa e continua a farlo bene.
> Oltre alla fortuna di un buon DNA, è questo che lo sorregge sempre e lo fa essere ancora competitivo sulla scena musicale.
> Ama cantare, ama la musica. E si vede.
> ...


Aznavour un altro esempio di invecchiare bene e con stile. Fare concerti a 90 anni non è da tutti. Gianni è ancora un giovincello ai suoi confronti.
Complimenti anche alla Zanicchi, la vedo bella.


----------



## Ulisse (6 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non devi ridimensionare gli altri, ma i tuoi giudizi da diciottenne e contenere anche i tuoi attuali.


non intendevo questo
non ci stiamo capendo.
vabbuò


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non intendevo questo
> non ci stiamo capendo.
> vabbuò


Ho sentito troppe persone dire dopo vent’anni o trent’anni o più “la prof ce l’aveva con me” senza voler ammettere che non capiva o che non studiava.
Lo stesso se una persona ti piaceva, era bella per te, non oggettivamente, se non ti voleva era perché non le piacevi, non per farti soffrire. Dopo vent’anni io mi aspetterei di non vedere riemergere rancori, ma una valutazione che storicizza quanto avvenuto. 
Altrimenti sì che c’è un problema nell’invecchiamento, si diventa diciottenni rugosi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però io ho detto un’altra cosa.
> Questa è risposta da Etta.
> Che sia contagiosa?


No carissima, sei talmente condizionata che vedi tutto in quel l'ottica. 
Se vuoi puoi uscire da loop, se vuoi. 
Se no pazienza troverai in tutti Etta, a quel punto ce ne si  farà una ragione come con Etta


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> macchè!
> il tutto mi è stato riportato da un amico.
> non mi riferivo a me, eh


Nooooo!! A te non capita di sicuro


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No carissima, sei talmente condizionata che vedi tutto in quel l'ottica.
> Se vuoi puoi uscire da loop, se vuoi.
> Se no pazienza troverai in tutti Etta, a quel punto ce ne si  farà una ragione come con Etta


Intendevo quello che poi, sullo stesso argomento, ho scritto a Ulisse.

“Non devi ridimensionare gli altri, ma i tuoi giudizi da diciottenne e contenere anche i tuoi attuali.“

Ovvero il fatto che avessi valutato da diciottenne e quindi con un metro che a distanza di decenni dovresti considerare inadeguato.
C’è un libro (finalista allo strega) di Teresa Ciabatti “Pareva bellezza” che tratta questo tema.


----------



## Ulisse (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Nooooo!! A te non capita di sicuro


non ascoltarla..
non ascoltarla..
non ascoltarla..
non ascoltarla..
non ascoltarla..
non ascoltarla..
non ascoltarla..
non ascoltarla..
non ascoltarla..
non ascoltarla..
non ascoltarla..
non ascoltarla..


----------



## omicron (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Nooooo!! A te non capita di sicuro


Ussignur che gufata


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ussignur che gufata


ma no dai!!


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma no dai!!


No no


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no


Adesso mi fai sentire in colpa


----------



## Ulisse (7 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Adesso mi fai sentire in colpa


è più credibile una banconota da 3 Euro...


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Adesso mi fai sentire in colpa


Ma no dai 
E tanto ci sono gli aiutini farmacologici


----------



## ivanl (7 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non ascoltarla..
> non ascoltarla..
> non ascoltarla..
> non ascoltarla..
> ...


c'è sempre la chimica, funziona benissimo


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> c'è sempre la chimica, funziona benissimo


pillola blu... pillola gialla....


----------



## ivanl (7 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> pillola blu... pillola gialla....


preferisco la gialla


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> preferisco la gialla


eh però sei informato...


----------



## ivanl (7 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh però sei informato...


certo, mai negarsi la chimica se aiuta. Per esempio, ora ho mal di schiena per via di un movimento scorretto fatto facendo sport questo we; potrei fermarmi e attendere che passi, ma, visto che non ho 20 anni, mi ci vorrebbero almeno 10 giorni per recuperare e  dovrei rinunciare allo sport del prossimo we..per cui, gastroprotettore, antiinfiammatorio e per fine settimana confido di essere a posto.


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> certo, mai negarsi la chimica se aiuta. Per esempio, ora ho mal di schiena per via di un movimento scorretto fatto facendo sport questo we; potrei fermarmi e attendere che passi, ma, visto che non ho 20 anni, mi ci vorrebbero almeno 10 giorni per recuperare e  dovrei rinunciare allo sport del prossimo we..per cui, gastroprotettore, antiinfiammatorio e per fine settimana confido di essere a posto.


esistono anche le pomate


----------



## ivanl (7 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> esistono anche le pomate


ci mettono una vita a funzionare, data la scarsa concentrazione di principio attivo. 150 mg anziché 2 vanno mooolto meglio


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> ci mettono una vita a funzionare, data la scarsa concentrazione di principio attivo. 150 mg anziché 2 vanno mooolto meglio


io ho appena scoperto che esiste l'aulin in pomata... sono davvero tentata di provarla


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho appena scoperto che esiste l'aulin in pomata... sono davvero tentata di provarla


C è anche l arnica per cavalli...fa miracoli!!!
In casa la usiamo!


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> C è anche l arnica per cavalli...fa miracoli!!!
> In casa la usiamo!


io l'arnica la uso... ma cosa intendi per cavalli?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io l'arnica la uso... ma cosa intendi per cavalli?


Per i cavalli 
Acquistabile su Amazon io la prendo o quella o cmq altra pomata ...ma sempre per cavalli...

Suggerita da un amica che ha la figlia che fa sport di contatto (l allenatore della squadra l ha consigliata a tutte...visto che ogni 3 per 2 avevano traumi lividi bitte contusioni....)


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Per i cavalli
> Acquistabile su Amazon io la prendo o quella o cmq altra pomata ...ma sempre per cavalli...
> 
> Suggerita da un amica che ha la figlia che fa sport di contatto (l allenatore della squadra l ha consigliata a tutte...visto che ogni 3 per 2 avevano traumi lividi bitte contusioni....)


ma come si spalma l'arnica ad un cavallo?   
cmq io ho comprato quella della just, pagata mezzo rene, per fortuna che dura tantissimo, la uso prevalentemente per la bambina che è sempre piena di lividi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma come si spalma l'arnica ad un cavallo?
> cmq io ho comprato quella della just, pagata mezzo rene, per fortuna che dura tantissimo, la uso prevalentemente per la bambina che è sempre piena di lividi


Con le ns manine...


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Con le ns manine...


ma sul pelo?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma sul pelo?


Allora premetto che non ho un cavallo...e non l ho mai fatto....ma essendo un rilassante muscolare in gel ipotizzo proprio di sì....


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Allora premetto che non ho un cavallo...e non l ho mai fatto....ma essendo un rilassante muscolare in gel ipotizzo proprio di sì....



a me l'arnica per il mal di schiena non da nessun beneficio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me l'arnica per il mal di schiena non da nessun beneficio


Prova la mia... è ottima


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Prova la mia... è ottima


poi se inizio a nitrire do la colpa a te


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

@bravagiulia75 ma per cavalli o per cavalli uso umano?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @bravagiulia75 ma per cavalli o per cavalli uso umano?


Non mi ricordo come l ho selezionata...
Ma ovviamente leggi le recensioni.....
Dopo ti cerco la mia....


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo come l ho selezionata...
> Ma ovviamente leggi le recensioni.....
> Dopo ti cerco la mia....


grazie


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Febbraio 2022)

L ultima che ho preso è questa...
Arnica 100 s con artiglio del diavolo della Pearson!


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> L ultima che ho preso è questa...
> Arnica 100 s con artiglio del diavolo della Pearson!


Controllando anche quella che ho è arnica e artiglio del diavolo
Controllerò le concentrazioni 
Grazie ancora


----------



## Vera (7 Febbraio 2022)

Per i lividi ottima l'arnica per cavalli uso umano. 
Per contusioni, dolori muscolari, artiglio del diavolo.


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Per i lividi ottima l'arnica per cavalli uso umano.
> Per contusioni, dolori muscolari, artiglio del diavolo.


Adesso spesso li trovi insieme


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma no dai
> E tanto ci sono gli aiutini farmacologici


 non la carrucola?


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> preferisco la gialla


Un paio d’anni fa, il mio andrologo me ne regalo‘ due (azzurre) di quelle che gli informatori scientifici del farmaco gli lasciavano.
Io ne presi mezza, non ricordo il dosaggio.
Mai più, quantomeno mai più fino a che non avrò un deficit vero.
Dolori ai reni, mal di testa, pure una palla mi doleva, orecchie rosse e bollenti, mi sentivo scottare
Buttai la mezza e l’intera nel cesso.
Cioe per una scopata devo stare così? Ma anche no, piuttosto smetto di scopare.


----------



## omicron (8 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un paio d’anni fa, il mio andrologo me ne regalo‘ due (azzurre) di quelle che gli informatori scientifici del farmaco gli lasciavano.
> Io ne presi mezza, non ricordo il dosaggio.
> Mai più, quantomeno mai più fino a che non avrò un deficit vero.
> Dolori ai reni, mal di testa, pure una palla mi doleva, orecchie rosse e bollenti, mi sentivo scottare
> ...


Ovvio che i medicinali vadano presi se si ha bisogno, tra l’altro il viagra ha davvero talmente tante controindicazioni che viene dato solo con ricetta, visto e considerato che doveva essere un farmaco per i cardiopatici


----------



## ivanl (8 Febbraio 2022)

Quella blu e' troppo forte, ne va presa meno di mezza (dipende poi dal dosaggio); quella gialla ha un effetto decisamente più naturale e meno effetti collaterali


----------



## omicron (8 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Quella blu e' troppo forte, ne va presa meno di mezza (dipende poi dal dosaggio); quella gialla ha un effetto decisamente più naturale e meno effetti collaterali


sì così dicono, pare che quella gialla poi sia anche più "duratura" mentre la blu sia un po' "tutto e subito"


----------



## ivanl (8 Febbraio 2022)

è così; l'effetto di quella gialla dura anche tre giorni. Una basta per un fine settimana, anche su uno "anziano" come me (che non ho patologie o problemi idraulici, è solo per uso ludico, come si dice)


----------



## omicron (8 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> è così; l'effetto di quella gialla dura anche tre giorni. Una basta per un fine settimana, anche su uno "anziano" come me (che non ho patologie o problemi idraulici, è solo per uso ludico, come si dice)


ma come mai siamo così informati su queste cose?


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## ivanl (8 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma come mai siamo così informati su queste cose?


perchè, come sempre detto, mai negarsi l'aiuto della chimica per stare meglio


----------



## omicron (8 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> perchè, come sempre detto, mai negarsi l'aiuto della chimica per stare meglio


ceeeerto


----------



## ivanl (8 Febbraio 2022)

in che senso? Non aiuta?


----------



## Ulisse (8 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> effetto di quella gialla dura anche tre giorni. Una basta per un fine settimana


ma funziona per giorni indipendentemente dal numero di orgasmi ?
Oppure 2/3 giorni o X venute ?

Insomma, tipo il tagliando dell'auto..12 mesi oppure 100K Km.

chiedo per un amico eh


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma funziona per giorni indipendentemente dal numero di orgasmi ?
> Oppure 2/3 giorni o X venute ?
> 
> Insomma, tipo il tagliando dell'auto..12 mesi oppure 100K Km.
> ...


Senti che non ti lavi lo superiamo, ma che necessiti già di aiutini chimici no eh.

Divorzio.


----------



## ivanl (8 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma funziona per giorni indipendentemente dal numero di orgasmi ?
> Oppure 2/3 giorni o X venute ?
> 
> Insomma, tipo il tagliando dell'auto..12 mesi oppure 100K Km.
> ...


funziona indipendentemente dall'uso. Comunque, come dicevo, l'effetto e' molto naturale, nel senso che funziona quando c'e' lo stimolo (visuale, fisico, mentale), altrimenti no. Serve anche ad accorciare di molto il tempo di recupero, che e' il motivo principale, per me, per ottimizzare eventuali incontri di poche ore con l'amante...nel we non ne ho bisogno, lì non c'e' problema di tempi ristretti da dedicarle


----------



## omicron (8 Febbraio 2022)

ah quindi sei informato perchè hai fatto uso...


----------



## ivanl (8 Febbraio 2022)

mi pareva fosse chiaro, io non parlo per sentito dire


----------



## omicron (8 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> mi pareva fosse chiaro, io non parlo per sentito dire


ma sto scherzando


----------



## ivanl (8 Febbraio 2022)

per completare le info, funzionano benissimo anche se scadute da un paio di anni


----------



## omicron (8 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> per completare le info, funzionano benissimo anche se scadute da un paio di anni


----------



## Ulisse (8 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Senti che non ti lavi lo superiamo, ma che necessiti *già *di aiutini chimici no eh.
> 
> Divorzio.


se vuoi divorziare, non posso che accettare.
Quando si ama si accetta anche di lasciar andare se questo è il desiderio dell'altro.

Solo una piccola osservazione prima che ci restituiamo le chiavi di casa..
potrebbe pure essere che l'aiutino chimico servisse per compensare le mancanze del partner ...incapace a stimolarti sufficientemente.
Io, al tuo posto, me la farei qualche domandina sul perchè non ha funzionato fra noi due.

p.s.
bellissimo quel già...
l'ho inteso come il riconoscimento di una evidente giovinezza che stride con la eventuale necessità di prendere aiutini chimici.
grazie!


----------



## Ulisse (8 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> per completare le info, funzionano benissimo anche se scadute da un paio di anni



devi rivedere un poco le tue tecniche di seduzione 
Due anni mi sembrano un pelino troppi per fartela dare....


----------



## ivanl (8 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> devi rivedere un poco le tue tecniche di seduzione
> Due anni mi sembrano un pelino troppi per fartela dare....


non hai capito: si compravano serenamente in UK pre brexit...poi nisba, per cui fatta scorta a suo tempo (troppo superiore alle effettive necessità) e ora si va di smaltimento. Questo comporta le inevitabili scadenze dei primi lotti.


----------



## Ulisse (8 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> non hai capito: si compravano serenamente in UK pre brexit...poi nisba, per cui fatta scorta a suo tempo (troppo superiore alle effettive necessità) e ora si va di smaltimento. Questo comporta le inevitabili scadenze dei primi lotti.


...scherzavo...


----------



## ivanl (8 Febbraio 2022)

sono ingegnere, non colgo l'umorismo


----------



## omicron (8 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> sono ingegnere, non colgo l'umorismo


 troppi numeri


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> non hai capito: si compravano serenamente in UK pre brexit...poi nisba, per cui fatta scorta a suo tempo (troppo superiore alle effettive necessità) e ora si va di smaltimento. Questo comporta le inevitabili scadenze dei primi lotti.


Ma ne hai comprato a kg
Non avevi messo in conto il lockdown mi sa ..
Ma una domanda che ti potrà sembrare...strana...
La tua amante? e'informata del tuo utilizzo o le fai credere di essere, restando in tema visto che l abbiamo tirato in ballo spesso, meglio di Rocco Siffredi?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> per completare le info, funzionano benissimo anche se scadute da un paio di anni


Non sarà l’effetto placebo?


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Solo una piccola osservazione prima che ci restituiamo le chiavi di casa..
> potrebbe pure essere che l'aiutino chimico servisse per compensare le mancanze del partner ...incapace a stimolarti sufficientemente.
> Io, al tuo posto, me la farei qualche domandina sul perchè non ha funzionato fra noi due.




Mi è incomprensibile come tu non sia sufficientemente stimolato.
Anche solo guardandomi.

Cercare di rovesciare su di me le mancanze del tuo sguardo lo trovo poco corretto…

Non credo ci sia bisogno di dirti dove puoi metterti le chiavi.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Finché si scherza...
Però non capisco perché una terapia sostitutiva per la donna venga considerata doverosa, mentre l’uso del “viagra” per un uomo, disdicevole segno di mancanza di desiderio.


----------



## patroclo (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Finché si scherza...
> Però non capisco perché una terapia sostitutiva per la donna venga considerata doverosa, mentre l’uso del “viagra” per un uomo, disdicevole segno di mancanza di desiderio.


collegare il desiderio alla "potenza sessuale" è un'errore, sopratutto se si parla di uomini non più giovani.
E' meramente una questione idraulica non mentale, credo che sia più o meno come se ad una donna si chiudesse il rubinetto della lubrificazione (non cerebrale)


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> collegare il desiderio alla "potenza sessuale" è un'errore, sopratutto se si parla di uomini non più giovani.
> E' meramente una questione idraulica non mentale, credo che sia più o meno come se ad una donna si chiudesse il rubinetto della lubrificazione (non cerebrale)


Ma pure molte donne si imbarazzano alla idea di usare un lubrificante e molti uomini lo interpretano come mancanza di desiderio. 
Sono cose che si devono superare.
È come interpretare le rughe come mancanza di desiderio di giovinezza


----------



## ivanl (8 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma ne hai comprato a kg
> Non avevi messo in conto il lockdown mi sa ..
> Ma una domanda che ti potrà sembrare...strana...
> La tua amante? e'informata del tuo utilizzo o le fai credere di essere, restando in tema visto che l abbiamo tirato in ballo spesso, meglio di Rocco Siffredi?


Forse non hai letto:
Non fanno aumentare le dimensioni
Se non hai voglia non succede nulla
Quindi nessun Rocco, purtroppo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Forse non hai letto:
> Non fanno aumentare le dimensioni
> Se non hai voglia non succede nulla
> Quindi nessun Rocco, purtroppo


Pirla ...
Va beh io intendevo nel senso della durata però...
Ovviamente...puoi continuare per ore...ma la tua lei...si accorge che hai l aiutino o meno?
O la informi?


----------



## ivanl (8 Febbraio 2022)

Allora, chiariamo: quella che tiene su tutto per ore è quella blu che io non uso proprio perchè è innaturale.
Con quella gialla il tutto funziona normalmente, solo si può ricominciare dopo poco tempo anzichè dopo un'ora (ovviamente dipende dall'età) e questo aiuta se non hai molte ore a disposizione.
A volte sono state 2 riprese, a volte 4, dipende...quindi nulla di sospetto 
E, no, non ho detto nulla.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Allora, chiariamo: quella che tiene su tutto per ore è quella blu che io non uso proprio perchè è innaturale.
> Con quella gialla il tutto funziona normalmente, solo si può ricominciare dopo poco tempo anzichè dopo un'ora (ovviamente dipende dall'età) e questo aiuta se non hai molte ore a disposizione.
> A volte sono state 2 riprese, a volte 4, dipende...quindi nulla di sospetto
> E, no, non ho detto nulla.


Ecco perché c è uno smercio incredibile di Cialis (è quella gialla)
Bravo!!!fai credere che è tutta natura
Basta non eccedere...meglio evitare l infartino con l amichetta


----------



## Ulisse (8 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> sono ingegnere, non colgo l'umorismo


ing...i peggiori


----------



## Ulisse (8 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi è incomprensibile come tu non sia sufficientemente stimolato.
> Anche solo guardandomi.
> 
> Cercare di rovesciare su di me le mancanze del tuo sguardo lo trovo poco corretto…
> ...


incomprensibile per te non significa per forza inesistente.
Comunque, ormai c'è poco da recuperare....

mi dispiace solo che, i sensi di colpa ed il dispiacere per avermi perso, ti spingeranno a bere per dimenticare


----------



## ivanl (8 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ecco perché c è uno smercio incredibile di Cialis (è quella gialla)
> Bravo!!!fai credere che è tutta natura
> Basta non eccedere...meglio evitare l infartino con l amichetta


Non sono così vecchio e nessun eccesso


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> incomprensibile per te non significa per forza inesistente.
> Comunque, ormai c'è poco da recuperare....
> 
> mi dispiace solo che, i sensi di colpa ed il dispiacere per avermi perso, ti spingeranno a bere per dimenticare


Io reggo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non sono così vecchio e nessun eccesso


Va beh non volevo offenderti


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> è così; l'effetto di quella gialla dura anche tre giorni. Una basta per un fine settimana, anche su uno "anziano" come me (che non ho patologie o problemi idraulici, è solo per uso ludico, come si dice)


Serve la prescrizione medica o l'hai trovata su internet?


----------



## omicron (8 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Serve la prescrizione medica o l'hai trovata su internet?


Ma perché ti interessa tanto???


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> non hai capito: si compravano serenamente in UK pre brexit...poi nisba, per cui fatta scorta a suo tempo (troppo superiore alle effettive necessità) e ora si va di smaltimento. Questo comporta le inevitabili scadenze dei primi lotti.


@Orbis Tertius  fai piuttosto attenzione. Stai cercando un pusher di cialis?
Ecco come se l'è procurate.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma perché ti interessa tanto???





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @Orbis Tertius  fai piuttosto attenzione. Stai cercando un pusher di cialis?
> Ecco come se l'è procurate.


Potrei usarle per qualche grande occasione


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> non hai capito: si compravano serenamente in UK pre brexit...poi nisba, per cui fatta scorta a suo tempo (troppo superiore alle effettive necessità) e ora si va di smaltimento. Questo comporta le inevitabili scadenze dei primi lotti.


Niente,  tocca passare dal medico


----------



## omicron (8 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Potrei usarle per qualche grande occasione


Ah tanto funzionano anche da scadute 
Ma secondo me rischiate di farvi prendere la mano dalla chimica


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Potrei usarle per qualche grande occasione


Sicuro se poi per caso l'effetto non svanisce torni a casa dalla moglie col tarello dritto fuori dalla zip del pantalone


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Niente,  tocca passare dal medico


Fatti fare la ripetibile


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Prima di cominciare a usare il sildenafil bisogna effettuare una completa valutazione clinica della persona.
Fra tutte le segnalazioni di cecità, 82 sono state correlate al sildenafil.









						Sildenafil - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## omicron (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima di cominciare a usare il sildenafil bisogna effettuare una completa valutazione clinica della persona.
> Fra tutte le segnalazioni di cecità, 82 sono state correlate al sildenafil.
> 
> 
> ...


 ecco


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sicuro se poi per caso l'effetto non svanisce torni a casa dalla moglie col tarello dritto fuori dalla zip del pantalone


Meglio, ce n'è per tutte 
Quasi quasi lancio un doodle per raccogliere prenotazioni 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima di cominciare a usare il sildenafil bisogna effettuare una completa valutazione clinica della persona.
> Fra tutte le *segnalazioni di cecità*, 82 sono state attribuite al sildenafil


Non erano le seghe a rendere ciechi?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Meglio, ce n'è per tutte
> Quasi quasi lancio un doodle per raccogliere prenotazioni
> 
> Non erano le seghe a rendere ciechi?


Quella era una leggenda.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella era una leggenda.


Davvero? 
Allora non porto gli occhiali per quello


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> perchè, come sempre detto, mai negarsi l'aiuto della chimica per stare meglio


Del resto se una donna si infila dei pezzi di silicone nel petto per sentirsi più donna, non vedo perché un uomo non possa assumere del tedalafil per sentirsi ancora uomo, visto che la natura non lo aiuta. Meglio spenderli in Cialis che eparina e cortisone.


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

M aste robe te lo fanno rizzare anke se sei con una che non ti piace o ci va comunque lo stimolo ??


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> M aste robe te lo fanno rizzare anke se sei con una che non ti piace o ci va comunque lo stimolo ??


Parli con me Carola? Non saprei Carola perché io quando l’ho provato, a parte i dolori sparsi ho dato solo una dozzina di bottarelle a mia moglie tra sabato mattina e domenica sera 
Al che mi disse: che è successo?
Ed io: eh niente…e’ un periodo che mi fai troppo sesso.
Non seppe mai il reale motivo di quella carica…virale…


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> M aste robe te lo fanno rizzare anke se sei con una che non ti piace o ci va comunque lo stimolo ??


Leggo da @ivanl  che per il cialis ci vuole lo stimolo, per il viagra.
Io ero convinto del contrario.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Leggo da @ivanl  che per il cialis ci vuole lo stimolo, per il viagra.
> Io ero convinto del contrario.


Se vuoi il Cialis io ho un aggancio...
Fonte certa...
I miei vicini...sono bella gente


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io reggo


Confermo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> incomprensibile per te non significa per forza inesistente.
> Comunque, ormai c'è poco da recuperare....
> 
> mi dispiace solo che, i sensi di colpa ed il dispiacere per avermi perso, ti spingeranno a bere per dimenticare


Dipende cosa beve, per dimenticare


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Meglio, ce n'è per tutte
> Quasi quasi lancio un doodle per raccogliere prenotazioni
> 
> Non erano le seghe a rendere ciechi?


Prova si sa mai


----------



## omicron (9 Febbraio 2022)

e voi che spendete soldi... basta l'acqua


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 9941
> 
> e voi che spendete soldi... basta l'acqua


@Ulisse , caro potrebbe interessarti da tenere in macchina?


----------



## Ulisse (9 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @Ulisse , caro potrebbe interessarti da tenere in macchina?


è un fake..lasciate stare.
Dopo 4 cassette non è cambiato niente.
si perdono solo soldi per comprarla e tempo in bagno per urinare


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> è un fake..lasciate stare.
> Dopo 4 cassette non è cambiato niente.
> si perdono solo soldi per comprarla e tempo in bagno per urinare


quindi non te la regalo per San Valentino


----------



## omicron (9 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> è un fake..lasciate stare.
> Dopo 4 cassette non è cambiato niente.
> si perdono solo soldi per comprarla e tempo in bagno per urinare


però ti depuri


----------



## Gattaro42 (9 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 9941
> 
> e voi che spendete soldi... basta l'acqua


La sponsorizza l'uccellino di Delpiero?


----------



## Ulisse (9 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi non te la regalo per San Valentino


cerca quella fortemente rizzante.
Questa, da volantino, lo è leggermente.....


----------



## omicron (9 Febbraio 2022)

Gattaro42 ha detto:


> La sponsorizza l'uccellino di Delpiero?


oddio, speriamo che sia un uccello più grande


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2022)

La decadenza...


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> cerca quella fortemente rizzante.
> Questa, da volantino, lo è leggermente.....


Mmmm vedrò di fare del mio meglio


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> è un fake..lasciate stare.
> Dopo 4 cassette non è cambiato niente.
> si perdono solo soldi per comprarla e tempo in bagno per urinare





omicron ha detto:


> però ti depuri


Forse era pubblicizzata per gli appassionati di pissing


----------



## omicron (9 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Forse era pubblicizzata per gli appassionati di pissing


Ah le piogge dorate


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah le piogge dorate


Nostalgia


----------



## omicron (9 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Nostalgia


Direi che ho provato di meglio


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Direi che ho provato di meglio


Non indago oltre


----------



## omicron (9 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non indago oltre


Ma come? Proprio ora che ci si divertita?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma come? Proprio ora che ci si divertita?


Va bene, se insisti...


omicron ha detto:


> Direi che ho provato di meglio


Però ammetti di aver provato


----------



## omicron (9 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Va bene, se insisti...
> 
> Però ammetti di aver provato


Io provo sempre prima di dire che non mi piace qualcosa


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io provo sempre prima di dire che non mi piace qualcosa


Mi fermo


----------



## omicron (9 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mi fermo


Come vuoi


----------



## omicron (18 Febbraio 2022)

Collagene
Lo usate? Avete trovato giovamenti?


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Metto diverse creme, con vari principi. 
Non so se funziona du mio ho sempre avuto una bella pelle. 
La tengo molto idrata da sempre


----------



## omicron (18 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Metto diverse creme, con vari principi.
> Non so se funziona du mio ho sempre avuto una bella pelle.
> La tengo molto idrata da sempre


Non ho specificato 
Mi riferivo ad un integratore alimentare di collagene
Non alle creme
Anche perché quelle le trovo col lumicino che 3/4 di prodotti mi danno fastidio


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non ho specificato
> Mi riferivo ad un integratore alimentare di collagene
> Non alle creme
> Anche perché quelle le trovo col lumicino che 3/4 di prodotti mi danno fastidio


No di quelli non faccio uso


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non ho specificato
> Mi riferivo ad un integratore alimentare di collagene
> Non alle creme
> Anche perché quelle le trovo col lumicino che 3/4 di prodotti mi danno fastidio


Io ho provato la bava di lumaca...
Direttamente dalla lumaca
Dopo qualche birra quest' estate con amici...in giardino era pieno di lumache...

Ho tanto di foto


----------



## omicron (18 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho provato la bava di lumaca...
> Direttamente dalla lumaca
> Dopo qualche birra quest' estate con amici...in giardino era pieno di lumache...
> 
> Ho tanto di foto


 quella mi fa senso


----------



## Gattaro42 (18 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho provato la bava di lumaca...
> Direttamente dalla lumaca
> Dopo qualche birra quest' estate con amici...in giardino era pieno di lumache...
> 
> Ho tanto di foto


Praticamente bava di lumaca alla spina


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Gattaro42 ha detto:


> Praticamente bava di lumaca alla spina


Esattamente


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah quindi sei informato perchè hai fatto uso...


Gli uomini negheranno sempre ma dopo i 40 ne fanno uso in tanti.
Sono prodotti farmacologici che agiscono sull'apparato circolatorio, non sul desiderio.
Non vedo perché usare tanta ironia o pudore sull'argomento, a meno di non avere 20 anni e parter coetanei in perfetta salute.
E' noto per dire che chi prende i betabloccanti abbia dei problemi di erezione, chi alfabloccanti problemi di eiaculazione.
Questi farmaci invece dovevano servire per angina pectoris se non ricordo male, ma come effetto collaterale fanno esattamente il contrario dei betabloccanti.
Il più noto Viagra ha effetto immediato e potente, serve ad avere una erezione a rapporto programmato, ovvero si prende prima di un incontro.
Verosimilmente il post 40enne se lo prende prima di finire in motel e non lo vedrete mai armeggiare con la pastiglietta.
Il Cialis invece funge da terapia ed ha diversi dosaggi, da quelli molto bassi, che servono a fronteggiare l'inevitabile invecchiamento comune a tutti e chi lo nega mente, a quelli più alti, per chi ha problemi disfunzionali a qualsiasi età.
Nessuno di questi farmaci funziona senza desiderio. Che io sappia non parte nulla se chi hai davanti ti fa schifo.
Non sono afrodisiaci.
Diciamo che se vai in un prive e ti vuoi assicurare una bella serata con più partner l'aiutino te lo prendi, perché il rischio ammosciamento c'è, dopo un tot. Ti aiutano anche a gestire in determinate situazioni l'ansia da prestazione.
Vogliamo parlare della secchezza vaginale o dei tessuti meno elastici dopo una certa età della donna?
O del cambiamento post parto?
Siamo corpo e non c'è niente da vergognarsi ad ammettere che non siamo delle macchine perfette.


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> per completare le info, funzionano benissimo anche se scadute da un paio di anni


Ovvio.
Il principio attivo al limite non assicura le stesse prestazioni, ma non decade mai totalmente.
Questa leggetevela come vi pare.


----------



## omicron (18 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Gli uomini negheranno sempre ma dopo i 40 ne fanno uso in tanti.
> Sono prodotti farmacologici che agiscono sull'apparato circolatorio, non sul desiderio.
> Non vedo perché usare tanta ironia o pudore sull'argomento, a meno di non avere 20 anni e parter coetanei in perfetta salute.
> E' noto per dire che chi prende i betabloccanti abbia dei problemi di erezione, chi alfabloccanti problemi di eiaculazione.
> ...


un po' di ironia danny, si scherza anche


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sarà l’effetto placebo?


Assolutamente inesistente nel caso in questione.


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Serve la prescrizione medica o l'hai trovata su internet?


Serve sempre la prescrizione medica, non comprate su internet.
Attenzione ai dosaggi, non è roba da prendere in quantità in eccesso.


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> un po' di ironia danny, si scherza anche


Ci sta, però in passato ho visto che su questo argomento tutti erano incredibilmente seri...


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima di cominciare a usare il sildenafil bisogna effettuare una completa valutazione clinica della persona.
> Fra tutte le segnalazioni di cecità, 82 sono state correlate al sildenafil.
> 
> 
> ...


Andriologo e cardiologo.
Che comunque dovrebbero essere la norma dopo una certa.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sta, però in passato ho visto che su questo argomento tutti erano incredibilmente seri...


Fa pari con le ironie sulla menopausa.
Invecchiare non piace a nessuno.
Almeno andasse di pari passo con la saggezza...


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fa pari con le ironie sulla menopausa.
> Invecchiare non piace a nessuno.
> Almeno andasse di pari passo con la saggezza...


Nella vita la leggerezza è saper prendere le questioni inevitabili della vita col giusto peso.
Voglio dire, a noi maschietti piacerebbe credo a tutti avere le potenzialità di Rocco Siffredi, che comunque non nega di dover ricorrere alla chimica, come professionista.
Ma lui è Rocco non per niente, e sta invecchiando a sua volta.
Amen, ce ne si fa una ragione.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Nella vita la leggerezza è saper prendere le questioni inevitabili della vita col giusto peso.
> Voglio dire, a noi maschietti piacerebbe credo a tutti avere le potenzialità di Rocco Siffredi, che comunque non nega di dover ricorrere alla chimica, come professionista.
> Ma lui è Rocco non per niente, e sta invecchiando a sua volta.
> Amen, ce ne si fa una ragione.


Visto che il sesso si (almeno) in due. Bisognerebbe essere certi che la partner abbia desideri simili.


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Gli uomini negheranno sempre ma dopo i 40 ne fanno uso in tanti.
> Sono prodotti farmacologici che agiscono sull'apparato circolatorio, non sul desiderio.
> Non vedo perché usare tanta ironia o pudore sull'argomento, a meno di non avere 20 anni e parter coetanei in perfetta salute.
> E' noto per dire che chi prende i betabloccanti abbia dei problemi di erezione, chi alfabloccanti problemi di eiaculazione.
> ...


Io l’ho provato il blu…ho avuto solo problemi.
Vedremo quando andrò in crisi davvero che succede. 
Ne parlero al medico.

Senzadubbiamente la mia performance attuale non è più quella di 5 o 6 anni fa, me ne rendo conto da solo.
Ma vorrei se possibile abituarmi all’idea che gli anni passano per tutti, ed ogni stagione ha i suoi frutti. 
Ecco, io identifico la qualità della vita, la mia in particolare, a non voler per forza fare cose che facevo quando ero più giovane.
Arrivera‘ un giorno in cui non ce la farò più.
Vorrei tanto essere in grado di accettarlo senza ansie o depressioni.


----------



## Nono (18 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Gli uomini negheranno sempre ma dopo i 40 ne fanno uso in tanti.
> Sono prodotti farmacologici che agiscono sull'apparato circolatorio, non sul desiderio.
> Non vedo perché usare tanta ironia o pudore sull'argomento, a meno di non avere 20 anni e parter coetanei in perfetta salute.
> E' noto per dire che chi prende i betabloccanti abbia dei problemi di erezione, chi alfabloccanti problemi di eiaculazione.
> ...


Dopo i 40?????


----------



## Ulisse (18 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> dopo i 40 ne fanno uso in tanti





danny ha detto:


> il post 40enne


alla lettura, l'ho sentito sussultare nelle mutande.
Sappilo



danny ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare della secchezza vaginale o dei tessuti meno elastici dopo una certa età della donna?
> O del cambiamento post parto?


ma si
e non dimenticherei le vene varicose causate dalla gravidanza


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> alla lettura, l'ho sentito sussultare nelle mutande.
> Sappilo
> 
> 
> ...


Cazzo non ho manco quelle...e la patata è intonsa


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> alla lettura, l'ho sentito sussultare nelle mutande.
> Sappilo
> 
> 
> ...


Il sussulto!! Che immagine


----------



## Ulisse (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il sussulto!! Che immagine


O era un rantolo ??


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> O era un rantolo ??


Uffa  una volta che gioisco per te, mi smonti


----------



## Ulisse (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Uffa  una volta che gioisco per te, mi smonti


Ho controllato...tutto ok...

Cercavo solo di anticipare un tuo commento cattivo che arriva sempre dopo poco...


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ho controllato...tutto ok...
> 
> Cercavo solo di anticipare un tuo commento cattivo che arriva sempre dopo poco...


Voglio essere buona con te è il mio buon proposito per il 2022


----------



## Ulisse (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Voglio essere buona con te è il mio buon proposito per il 2022


Speriamo non sia come quello della dieta per molte persone...


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Speriamo non sia come quello della dieta per molte persone...


Dai su non fare il malmostoso. 
Vedi come ti lovvo


----------



## Ulisse (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dai su non fare il malmostoso.
> Vedi come ti lovvo


Si, lo vedo E ne sono lusingato


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Si, lo vedo E ne sono lusingato


Lo stai dicendo seriamente o mi prendil culo?


----------



## Ulisse (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo stai dicendo seriamente o mi prendil culo?


Non mi permetterei mai.
Certo che lo dico seriamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Non mi permetterei mai.
> Certo che lo dico seriamente


Pace?


----------



## Ulisse (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Pace?


Mai stata guerra.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Mai stata guerra.


Vabbè però mi scrivi "mai stata" Invece di stato!! 
Tvb  così non te la prendi


----------



## Ulisse (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vabbè però mi scrivi "mai stata" Invece di stato!!
> Tvb  così non te la prendi


che non c'è stata mai guerra fra noi
cosa ho scritto che non ti torna?


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> che non c'è stata mai guerra fra noi
> cosa ho scritto che non ti torna?


Ho letto male ho visto un "in"  In più


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Visto che il sesso si (almeno) in due. Bisognerebbe essere certi che la partner abbia desideri simili.


Se non ne sei certo, probabilmente non stai facendo sesso con un'altra persona ma con Youporn o una bambola gonfiabile.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io l’ho provato il blu…ho avuto solo problemi.
> Vedremo quando andrò in crisi davvero che succede.
> Ne parlero al medico.
> 
> ...


Parlane col medico, conosco persone che hanno una discreta attività sessuale anche se sono vicini agli 80.
L'unico limite oltre alla salute fisica del resto del corpo è... La partner.



Nono ha detto:


> Dopo i 40?????


Anche dopo i 20, eh. 
Dipende che ci devi fare.



Ulisse ha detto:


> alla lettura, l'ho sentito sussultare nelle mutande.
> Sappilo
> 
> 
> ...


Non c'è bisogno che ti giustifichi dicendo che funziona ancora.
Il cazzo è esattamente come il resto del corpo.
Invecchia e cambia.
Dopodiché spetta a te gestire al meglio la cosa.


----------



## Ulisse (20 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno che ti giustifichi dicendo che funziona ancora.
> Il cazzo è esattamente come il resto del corpo.
> Invecchia e cambia.
> Dopodiché spetta a te gestire al meglio la cosa.


Se il mio intervento ti è sembrato così allora mi sono espresso male.
Volevo solo scherzare sul fatto che considerando 40 anni come il giro di boa per il cazzo, il mio che ne ha 50 dovrebbe allora preoccuparsi molto.

Io nn mi giustifico per niente ed altrettanto per niente mi interessa dimostrare che mi funziona ancora.
Sono consapevole che con l'età ci sono problemi che nn puoi evitare.
Ora un infortunio nello sport mi richiede tempi di recupero molto più lunghi che a 30 anni .
Ho preso nelle partite certe mazzate in passato che ora mi metterebbero KO.

Per questo ho abolito, a titolo cautelativo ed a malincuore, tutti gli sport di contatto.
Non sono uno stupido che si considera immune da certi problemi.

Io gestisco la cosa facendo sport meno rischiosi ed usando il corpo. Tutto.

Preferisco arrivare alla fine consumandole le cose e non buttandole perchè vecchie.
Come l'auto buona che non si prende spesso oppure il soggiorno che si usa solo, nella mente delle mamme e nonne, per eventi importanti.
Altrimenti si rovinano.  Alla fine, si butta tutto quasi nuovo senza mai averne goduto appieno.

Ecco, ed il cazzo a maggior ragione, niente deve fare la fine delle sedie buone in soggiorno che con la seduta tutta plastificata stanno in bella mostra aspettando che il tempo se le prenda.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Agosto 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Presente.
> A vent'anni ero proprio bruttino ma tutte ni dicevano che a 40 anni sarei stato bellissimo.
> La risposta era "ma io ne ho bisogno adesso ".
> Le cose sono andate un pochino più velocemente,  a 35 ero un single ricercatissimo ed infatti mi sono sposato con una delle donne più ambite che avessi conosciuto.
> ...


Lo hai detto tu per primo quanti anni avevi, mica @Etta ha rivelato chissà cosa. 
@Foglia dimmi che non è pirla ora


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo hai detto tu per primo quanti anni avevi, mica @Etta ha rivelato chissà cosa.
> @Foglia dimmi che non è pirla ora


Io posso dirlo, sono i miei dati


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo hai detto tu per primo quanti anni avevi, mica @Etta ha rivelato chissà cosa.
> @Foglia dimmi che non è pirla ora


Credo che più che altro avesse paura che lei andasse avanti, l'età in sé non è tutta questa gran rivelazione.  Un po' come il g: tutto è partito da una  (banalissima) foto di un cane.
Poi è arrivato il di lui lavoro  
Poi a grandi linee il collocamento dello stabilimento. 
Poi le frasi su fb.
E da lì 2+2 ha fatto 4


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io posso dirlo, sono i miei dati


Vabbè, se li dici in pubblica e poi vengono usati non puoi certo lamentarti  
Sarebbe come se qualcuno mi chiedesse un parere legale, e io rispondessi di non permettersi di rivelare che lavoro faccio  Il problema con lei è che mica si ferma lì, almeno se non glielo fai notare.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che più che altro avesse paura che lei andasse avanti, l'età in sé non è tutta questa gran rivelazione.  Un po' come il g: tutto è partito da una  (banalissima) foto di un cane.
> Poi è arrivato il di lui lavoro
> Poi a grandi linee il collocamento dello stabilimento.
> Poi le frasi su fb.
> E da lì 2+2 ha fatto 4


No. Sono state le frasi insensate su fb che, giustamente, non capiva nemmeno lei che è in sintonia.
Per il resto erano dati irrilevanti.


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> le frasi insensate su fb che, giustamente, non capiva nemmeno lei che è in sintonia.


Porca pupattola, mi hai fatto morire! 

Vero comunque il fatto che erano robe talmente assurde che ho rimosso  

Però non cambia la questione: pure io ho fornito parecchi dati, ma li ho forniti IO. Non è che mi incazzo se qualcuno usa quei dati.  Però capisco il timore di chi, magari, ha paura che venga replicata la divulgazione del g 
Ho già detto che, pur con simpatia  (A me non sta antipatica Etta ) mi guarderei bene dal dirle cose mie che qui non scrivo in chiaro, e se lo avessi fatto metterei in conto che potrebbero saltar fuori . Ciò non leva che proverei a invitarla alla massima discrezione comunque


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Agosto 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che più che altro avesse paura che lei andasse avanti, l'età in sé non è tutta questa gran rivelazione.  Un po' come il g: tutto è partito da una  (banalissima) foto di un cane.
> Poi è arrivato il di lui lavoro
> Poi a grandi linee il collocamento dello stabilimento.
> Poi le frasi su fb.
> E da lì 2+2 ha fatto 4


Ho capito, ma tutta l'escalation l'aveva notata anche lui. 
Sono rimasta allibita della fiducia che Illo ha risposto in Illa dando le generalità. 
Sarebbe stato meglio essere più prudente


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Agosto 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io posso dirlo, sono i miei dati


E lo abbiamo capito che lo puoi dire, e lo hai pure detto con leggerezza in pvt


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma tutta l'escalation l'aveva notata anche lui.
> Sono rimasta allibita della fiducia che Illo ha risposto in Illa dando le generalità.
> Sarebbe stato meglio essere più prudente


Questo lo condivido al 100%, pure illo lo sa!


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Agosto 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo lo condivido al 100%, pure illo lo sa!


Effetti collaterali di  una foto di un culo


----------



## omicron (20 Agosto 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che più che altro avesse paura che lei andasse avanti, l'età in sé non è tutta questa gran rivelazione.  Un po' come il g: tutto è partito da una  (banalissima) foto di un cane.
> Poi è arrivato il di lui lavoro
> Poi a grandi linee il collocamento dello stabilimento.
> Poi le frasi su fb.
> E da lì 2+2 ha fatto 4


La citazione ha fatto il più


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2022)

Ma vi state accreditando come potenziali amanti discrete?


----------



## ologramma (20 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo hai detto tu per primo quanti anni avevi, mica @Etta ha rivelato chissà cosa.
> @Foglia dimmi che non è pirla ora


Io cosa ho detto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma vi state accreditando come potenziali amanti discrete?


No semplicemente se si vuol far credere di aver subito un danno, quando aveva già fatto tutto fa solo, era il caso di farlo presente.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No semplicemente se si vuol far credere di aver subito un danno, quando aveva già fatto tutto fa solo, era il caso di farlo presente.


Su questo concordo.
Poi l’età si vede.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su questo concordo.
> Poi l’età si vede.


Si vede da quel che scrive?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si vede da quel che scrive?


No, quando ci si incontra. Quando si scrive è irrilevante.
Certamente se c’è l’interesse per “quagliare” non si incontra chi è fuori target. Ma comunque si vedrebbe al momento della conoscenza.


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che più che altro avesse paura che lei andasse avanti, l'età in sé non è tutta questa gran rivelazione.  Un po' come il g: tutto è partito da una  (banalissima) foto di un cane.
> Poi è arrivato il di lui lavoro
> Poi a grandi linee il collocamento dello stabilimento.
> Poi le frasi su fb.
> E da lì 2+2 ha fatto 4


veramente di sto fenomeno ormai sappiamo a grandi linee anche il 730, ci manca giusto il casellario giudiziale


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> veramente di sto fenomeno ormai sappiamo a grandi linee anche il 730, ci manca giusto il casellario giudiziale


Ah ma guarda, volendo si può avere pure quello!


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah ma guarda, volendo si può avere pure quello!


uh sì sì lo so.  era per dire che pensavo infatti di fare un salto a gestoropoli per vedere i danni.  però ora basta OT sulla scema


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> uh sì sì lo so.  era per dire che pensavo infatti di fare un salto a gestoropoli per vedere i danni.  però ora basta OT sulla scema


Veramente gli ot sono la cosa più interessante perché spaziano.


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2022)

sì ma noi abbiamo il problema di contenere la scema.   quindi OT con judicio, Pedro


----------



## omicron (20 Agosto 2022)

Quanto ti lamenti


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2022)

senti chi parla


----------



## omicron (20 Agosto 2022)

Io non mi lamento mai


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2022)

certo


----------



## omicron (20 Agosto 2022)

Dissenti?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Dissenti?


----------



## omicron (20 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Deve cambiare nick 
Da @perplesso a tendenzioso


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Dissenti?


affermo


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente se c’è l’interesse per “quagliare” non si incontra chi è fuori target.


Ecco questa frase racchiude tutto.


----------

